# Solved: Danger of Wrong BIOS???



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hardware guys, I'm over my head here. I know what the safe thing to do is but ....

This is a little 'cube" with an Aopen board model UX915G-M, that is the label on the forward part of the main board. It was marketed as a PDS [and apparently as an Aopen also] mini-cube model EZ915-M, as best I can tell. 
My problems are that the BIOS does not specifically deal with SATA devices whatsoever, though there is a generous Four [4] SATA headers on the board. Also the BIos Setup screens do not reveal its identity other than "Phoenix/Award" - no version, no reference. I ran Belarc Advisor and it has the Board etc identified differently than what is printed on the board:
"PDS Inc. Vista XCe
serial
chassis
Board: Aopen EZ915M 918EC10I1A
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz [this is either incorrect or I'm being robbed... chipset/proc supposed to FSB 533mhz]
BIOS: Phoenix/Award Tech LTD 6.00 PG 07/16/2005

The truth is, I don't know what model PDS, Aopen, or XC this is - it may be a board-replace in a box that is unrelated to its original intention. The only thing I trust at the moment is what I see on the mboard.
Looking at Windows 7 Home Premium Device Manager, the I have no bangs now [took a little work] and the devices listed there seem to match up with the specs of the Intel 915GM chipset, and the Processor is the Pentium M 1.86GHz. I pulled the Graphics drivers from Intel's website and worked perfectly, and a latter update to Windows 7 core seems to have carried the chipset drivers.
the Processor/IO controller is dubbed "Intel 915G/P/GV/PL/" etc.

Belarc's date of release for the BIOS version almost matches what Aopen's site is showing for the referenced "EZ" model, with perhaps a typo on the day: Belarc shows 7/16/2005, open's download site shows 7/26/2005. The version numbering however is different. For Aopen it is R 1.04 and is the only 'gold' bios listed [there is one later, a Beta].

So... if I really have a bus clock issue, it would seem I need to be sure about the BIOS .
The 915G/M chipset, with that Processor, is supposed to be what I ref'd above: 1.86GHZ @533mhz FSB.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

this is one of the very few informative items I've found on the web re: this motherboard:
http://www.reportlabs.com/testbed/version1/pcv1/detailpc.php?pcid=74


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

In regard to the FSB, its a quad pumped bus - 4 x 133Mhz for the effective bus of 533Mhz. So the bus speed is correct.

If you flash the incorrect BIOS is could render the board not fully functional or completely dead.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

THANK U Trip, for responding, first and foremost. I only post the hard problems and seldom have anyone kick in an idea.
you're reflecting my concern also. Especially considering how tricky Windows 7 can be to activate, I have a fairly solid Win 7 load now so I'm gunshy about upsetting the cart.

How can I get a full memory spec? I ordered something equivalent to what crucial.com had in their database for the "XCcube" model, but it is not the same. The 512mb part that is in there now is a Buffalo single-sided board... some call it a SODIMM, some call it DDR2... I thought those were mutually exclusive!! one is 22pin, the other 189? but if you stack the boards side by side, they look identical in terms of keying, pins, stops, etc.....


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

SODIMM is the form factor used mainly for laptops - it's a smaller module than a regular DIMM, but it can be SD-RAM, DDR or DDR2 (I would expect DDR3-equipped laptops would use the form as well). Does the AOpen site not have a downloadable manual for the board? That would confirm what sort of memory it uses.

Instead of Belarc, try System Information for Windows - SIW. It's freeware, and there's a standalone version that doesn't need to actually be installed. http://www.gtopala.com. It should tell you in detail what type of memory the system takes, and how much.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah, I have Belarc, and have crawled all over Aopen's site. they don't even list this mboard as best I can tell. And since I don't know the system model... that's the point of this post.
I d/l'd and ran Belarc yesterday.... it reports what I OP'd. I just loaded Everest, and it is giving me a completely different model designation. I'm suspicious, again, of the BIOS. If the BIOS is misreporting some components, this could be the result. One key may turn out to be the Audio IC - its definitely a Realtek ALC880. I had a big issue trying to get it running. finally took a tip from a German commentary on this board, got the magnifying glass and flashlight and found it for sure. got it running beautifully now.

I'll definitely hit your link. at this point I'm looking to Win7 for some answers, since all the devices are installed/working and no apparent issues.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Update: ran the intel CPUID utility since Everest and Belarc wildly disagree, and the MS Processor info in Device Manager reports: "Pentium M 1.86Ghz 1.4Ghz"... which I found very odd.

Intel's CPU identification reports the similar: Intel Pentium M Processor 750, Expected Speed 1.86, Reported 1.40. System Bus 533MHz, Reported 400MHz. and quite interestingly: L2 Cache memory: Expected _______[nothing there], Reported 2MB.

clear as mud

this again takes me back to the BIOS question. If its wrong for the mboard, it could throttle down the system.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Run SIW, right-click on the top of the Hardware tree, Export, and select HTML. That will generate an HTML report file. Zip it with your archiver of choice (WinZip, WinRAR, etc.), and attach that to your reply.

SIW will show you extensive info about your BIOS... like this:

```
Property	Value
BIOS Vendor	American Megatrends Inc.
Serial Number	9BOAAS133593
BIOS Version	1401
BIOS Date	02/26/2010
BIOS Size	512 KB
BIOS Starting Segment	F000h
DMI Version	2.5
Characteristics	- supports ISA
 	- supports PCI
 	- supports Plug-and-Play
 	- supports APM
 	- upgradeable (Flash) BIOS
 	- allows BIOS shadowing
 	- ESCD support is available
 	- supports booting from CD-ROM
 	- supports selectable boot
 	- BIOS ROM is socketed
 	- supports Enhanced Disk Drive specification
 	- supports INT 13 5.25-inch/1.2M floppy services
 	- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/720K floppy services
 	- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/2.88M floppy services
 	- supports INT 05 print-screen
 	- supports INT 09 and 8042 keyboard services
 	- supports INT 14 serial services
 	- supports INT 17 printer services
 	- supports INT 10 CGA/Mono video services
 	- supports ACPI
 	- supports legacy USB
 	- supports booting from LS-120
 	- supports booting from ATAPI ZIP drive
 	- BIOS Boot Specification supported
 	- Enable Targeted Content Distribution
```
It will also tell you all about the memory requirements - maximum capacity, maximum module size, supported types and speeds...


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Great help! thanks. here 'tis. .I'm amazed it works 
As said in 'Alice'... curiouser and curiouser..

System Summary
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	PDS Inc.
Product Name	Vista XCe
Version 
Serial Number	983712
PC System Type	Desktop
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
DMI System UUID	00000000-00000000-00000000-00000001
UUID	00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000001

Windows System Assessment 
CPU Score	3.50 (Calculations per second)
Memory Score	2.90 (Memory operations per second)
Graphics Score	1.00 (Desktop performance for Windows Aero)
D3D Score	1.00 (3D business and gaming graphics performance)
Disk Score	5.00 (Disk data transfer rate)
Windows Experience Index	1.00 (Base score)

Disk Space	Disk C: 64 GB Available, 74 GB Total, 64 GB Free

Physical Memory	504 MB Total, 57 MB Free
Memory Load	88%

Virtual Memory	1528 MB Total, 747 MB Free

PageFile Name	C:\pagefile.sys
PageFile Size	1024 MB
In use	249 MB
Max used	256 MB
Registry Size	41 MB (current), 682 MB (maximum)

Profile GUID	{e29ac6c0-7037-11de-816d-806e6f6e6963}

The system clock interval	10 ms
Motherboard
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	AOpen
Model	EZ915-M
Version	918EC10I1A
Serial Number	I1500040JEB2

North Bridge	Intel i915P/i915G Revision 0E
South Bridge	Intel 82801FB (ICH6) Revision 0E

CPU	Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 479 mPGA

System Slots	1 PCI

Memory Summary 
Maximum Capacity	2048 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size	1024 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed
Sensors
Top
Sensor	Value	Min	Max
Winbond W83627THF
Top
Sensor	Value	Min	Max
Voltages 
CPU VCore	1.30 V	0.74 V	1.31 V
VIN1	3.23 V	3.22 V	3.23 V
+3.3V	3.26 V	3.25 V	3.28 V
+5V	4.91 V	4.91 V	4.93 V
+12V	2.13 V	2.13 V	2.13 V
Temperatures 
SYSTIN	6 Â°C (42 Â°F)	6 Â°C (42 Â°F)	9 Â°C (48 Â°F)
CPUTIN	48 Â°C (118 Â°F)	43 Â°C (109 Â°F)	48 Â°C (118 Â°F)
VTIN	7 Â°C (43 Â°F)	6 Â°C (42 Â°F)	7 Â°C (43 Â°F)
ACPI
Top
Sensor	Value	Min	Max
Temperatures 
THRM	-79 Â°C (-111 Â°F)	-84 Â°C (-120 Â°F)	-79 Â°C (-111 Â°F)
SAMSUNG HD080HJ/P
Top
Sensor	Value	Min	Max
Temperatures 
Assembly	37 Â°C (98 Â°F)	35 Â°C (94 Â°F)	37 Â°C (98 Â°F)
Air Flow	37 Â°C (98 Â°F)	35 Â°C (94 Â°F)	37 Â°C (98 Â°F)
BIOS
Top
Property	Value
BIOS Vendor	Phoenix/Award Technologies, LTD
Serial Number	983712
BIOS Version	6.00 PG
Firmware Version	111.101
BIOS Date	07/16/2005
BIOS Size	512 KB
BIOS Starting Segment	E000h
DMI Version	2.3
Characteristics	- supports ISA
- supports PCI
- supports Plug-and-Play
- supports APM
- upgradeable (Flash) BIOS
- allows BIOS shadowing
- supports booting from CD-ROM
- supports selectable boot
- BIOS ROM is socketed
- supports Enhanced Disk Drive specification
- supports INT 13 5.25-inch/360K floppy services
- supports INT 13 5.25-inch/1.2M floppy services
- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/720K floppy services
- supports INT 13 3.5-inch/2.88M floppy services
- supports INT 05 print-screen
- supports INT 09 and 8042 keyboard services
- supports INT 14 serial services
- supports INT 17 printer services
- supports INT 10 CGA/Mono video services
- supports ACPI
- supports legacy USB
- supports booting from LS-120
- supports booting from ATAPI ZIP drive
- BIOS Boot Specification supported
CPU Info
Top
Property	Value
Summary
Top
Property	Value
Number of Logical Processors	1
Number of Physical Processors	1
CPU #1	Intel Pentium M 750
Top
Property	Value
CPU Name	Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
CPU Code Name	Dothan
Vendor	GenuineIntel
Number of Bits	32
Instruction Set	MMX, SSE, SSE2, XD, EST
Platform Name	Socket 479 mPGA
Revision	C0
Technology	90 nm
Original Clock	1866 MHz
Original System Clock	133 MHz
Original Multiplier	14.1
CPU Clock	1402 MHz
System Clock	99.9 MHz
FSB	399.8 MHz
Number of Cores	1
Core #1 
Speed	1399.3 MHz
Multiplier	14.0
Virtual Technology Supported	No
Hyper Threading Supported	No
Cache 
L1 Data Cache	32 KBytes
L1 Instructions Cache	32 KBytes
L2 Cache	2048 KBytes
Memory
Top
Property	Value
Memory Summary
Top
Property	Value
Maximum Capacity	2048 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size	1024 MBytes
Memory Slots	2
Error Correction	None
DRAM Frequency	200.0 MHz
Memory Timings	4-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Device Locator	Slot 1
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	Melco
Capacity	512 MBytes
Memory Type	DDR2 (PC2-4300)
Speed	266 MHz (DDR2 533)
Supported Frequencies	200.0 MHz, 266.7 MHz
Memory Timings	3-3-3-9-12 at 200.0 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Memory Timings	4-4-4-12-16 at 266.7 MHz, at 1.8 volts (CL-RCD-RP-RAS-RC)
Data Width	64 bits
EPP SPD Support	No
XMP SPD Support	No
Devices
Top
Property	Value
Computer
Top
Property	Value
Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC 
Device ID	ROOT\ACPI_HAL\0000
Status	0x0180000b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	\Driver\ACPI_HAL
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Computer
Manufacturer	(Standard computers)
Hardware IDs	acpipic
Compatible IDs	DETECTEDInternal\ACPI_HAL
Class GUID	{4d36e966-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
Driver	{4d36e966-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000004
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	hal.inf
ResourcePickerTags	HAL
InfPath	hal.inf
InfSection	ACPIPIC_HAL
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	acpipic
DriverDesc	Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) PC
Class	Computer
ClassDesc	Computer
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Installer32	SysClass.dll,ComputerClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
Disk drives
Top
Property	Value
OTi MS CARD Reader USB Device 
Device ID	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_MS_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&3
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000010
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	USBSTOR\DiskOTi_____MS_CARD_Reader__2.00
Compatible IDs	USBSTOR\Disk
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	USBSTOR
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	OTi MS CARD Reader USB Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006b
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive
Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr
OTi SD CARD Reader USB Device 
Device ID	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SD_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&2
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000010
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	USBSTOR\DiskOTi_____SD_CARD_Reader__2.00
Compatible IDs	USBSTOR\Disk
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	USBSTOR
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	OTi SD CARD Reader USB Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006a
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive
Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr
OTi SM CARD Reader USB Device 
Device ID	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SM_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&1
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000010
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	USBSTOR\DiskOTi_____SM_CARD_Reader__2.00
Compatible IDs	USBSTOR\Disk
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	USBSTOR
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	OTi SM CARD Reader USB Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000069
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive
Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr
SAMSUNG HD080HJ/P ATA Device 
Device ID	IDE\DISKSAMSUNG_HD080HJ/P_______________________ZH100-34\5&10EF2E56&0&0.0.0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	IDE\DiskSAMSUNG_HD080HJ/P_______________________ZH100-34
Compatible IDs	GenDisk
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	Channel 0, Target 0, Lun 0
Enumerator name	IDE
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	SAMSUNG HD080HJ/P ATA Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\Ide\IdeDeviceP0T0L0-0
UI number	0x00000000
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive
Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr
OTi CF CARD Reader USB Device 
Device ID	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_CF_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	disk
Capabilities	0x00000010
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	DiskDrive
Manufacturer	(Standard disk drives)
Hardware IDs	USBSTOR\DiskOTi_____CF_CARD_Reader__2.00
Compatible IDs	USBSTOR\Disk
Class GUID	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	USBSTOR
Description	Disk drive
Friendly name	OTi CF CARD Reader USB Device
Driver	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000068
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	disk.inf
InfPath	disk.inf
InfSection	disk_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	gendisk
DriverDesc	Disk drive
Class	DiskDrive
ClassDesc	Disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	StorProp.Dll,DiskClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
UpperFilters	PartMgr
Display adapters
Top
Property	Value
Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_2582A0A0&REV_0E\3&2411E6FE&1&10
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	ialm
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Display
Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_2582A0A0&REV_0E
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&REV_0E
Class GUID	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 2, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Driver	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0001
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00020000
Device Configuration File	oem5.inf
InfPath	oem5.inf
InfSection	i915G0
ProviderName	Intel Corporation
DriverDateData	00 C0 BF 5D DA E8 C6 01
DriverDate	10-6-2006
DriverVersion	6.14.10.4704
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2582
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
FeatureScore	252
DeskCheckForDuplicates	1
CoInstallers32	igfxCoIn_v4704.dll,iAlmMFCoInstaller
SystemDirectory	C:\Windows\system32
Class	Display
ClassDesc	Display adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-1
Installer32	DispCI.dll,DisplayClassInstaller
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_2582A0A0&REV_0E\3&2411E6FE&1&11
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	ialm
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Display
Manufacturer	Intel Corporation
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_2582A0A0&REV_0E
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&REV_0E
Class GUID	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 2, function 1
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Driver	{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0002
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00020001
Device Configuration File	oem5.inf
CoInstallers32	igfxCoIn_v4704.dll,iAlmMFCoInstaller
InfPath	oem5.inf
InfSection	i915G1
ProviderName	Intel Corporation
DriverDateData	00 C0 BF 5D DA E8 C6 01
DriverDate	10-6-2006
DriverVersion	6.14.10.4704
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2782
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
DeskCheckForDuplicates	1
FeatureScore	252
SystemDirectory	C:\Windows\system32
Class	Display
ClassDesc	Display adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-1
Installer32	DispCI.dll,DisplayClassInstaller
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Floppy disk drives
Top
Property	Value
Floppy disk drive 
Device ID	FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE\5&770907D&0&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	flpydisk
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	FloppyDisk
Manufacturer	(Standard floppy disk drives)
Hardware IDs	FDC\GENERIC_FLOPPY_DRIVE
Compatible IDs	GenFloppyDisk
Class GUID	{4d36e980-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	FDC
Description	Floppy disk drive
Driver	{4d36e980-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\FloppyPDO0
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	flpydisk.inf
InfPath	flpydisk.inf
InfSection	floppy_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	genfloppydisk
DriverDesc	Floppy disk drive
Class	FloppyDisk
ClassDesc	Floppy disk drives
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\imageres.dll,-28
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
Floppy drive controllers
Top
Property	Value
Standard floppy disk controller 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0700\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	fdc
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	fdc
Manufacturer	(Standard floppy disk controllers)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0700
Class GUID	{4d36e969-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Standard floppy disk controller
Driver	{4d36e969-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000059
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	fdc.inf
InfPath	fdc.inf
InfSection	fdc_install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0700
DriverDesc	Standard floppy disk controller
Class	fdc
ClassDesc	Floppy drive controllers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-34
NoInstallClass	1
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Top
Property	Value
ATA Channel 0 
Device ID	PCIIDE\IDECHANNEL\4&339C2F64&0&0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	atapi
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	hdc
Manufacturer	(Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers)
Hardware IDs	Intel-2651
Compatible IDs	*PNP0600
Class GUID	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	Channel 0
Enumerator name	PCIIDE
Description	IDE Channel
Friendly name	ATA Channel 0
Driver	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\Ide\PciIde0Channel0
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	mshdc.inf
CoInstallers32	storprop.dll,HdcCoInstaller
EnumPropPages32	storprop.dll,AtaPropPageProvider
InfPath	mshdc.inf
InfSection	atapi_Inst
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	internal_ide_channel
DriverDesc	IDE Channel
Migrated	1
Class	hdc
ClassDesc	IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-9
Installer32	SysClass.Dll,HdcClassInstaller
ATA Channel 1 
Device ID	PCIIDE\IDECHANNEL\4&339C2F64&0&1
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	atapi
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	hdc
Manufacturer	(Standard IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers)
Hardware IDs	Intel-2651
Compatible IDs	*PNP0600
Class GUID	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	Channel 1
Enumerator name	PCIIDE
Description	IDE Channel
Friendly name	ATA Channel 1
Driver	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\Ide\PciIde0Channel1
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	mshdc.inf
CoInstallers32	storprop.dll,HdcCoInstaller
EnumPropPages32	storprop.dll,AtaPropPageProvider
InfPath	mshdc.inf
InfSection	atapi_Inst
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	internal_ide_channel
DriverDesc	IDE Channel
Migrated	1
Class	hdc
ClassDesc	IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-9
Installer32	SysClass.Dll,HdcClassInstaller
Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_2651A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&FA
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	intelide
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	hdc
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_2651A0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 31, function 2
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Driver	{4d36e96a-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0013
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001f0002
Device Configuration File	mshdc.inf
InfPath	mshdc.inf
InfSection	intelide_Inst
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2651&cc_0101
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Migrated	1
Class	hdc
ClassDesc	IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-9
Installer32	SysClass.Dll,HdcClassInstaller
IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers
Top
Property	Value
LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_030AA0A0&REV_61\4&1431171&0&48F0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	1394ohci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	1394
Manufacturer	LSI
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&SUBSYS_030AA0A0&REV_61
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_5811&REV_61
Class GUID	{6bdd1fc1-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Location	PCI bus 3, device 9, function 0
Bus number	0x00000003
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Driver	{6bdd1fc1-810f-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0016
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00090000
Device Configuration File	1394.inf
InfPath	1394.inf
InfSection	Generic.Install
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_11c1&cc_0c0010
DriverDesc	LSI 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Class	1394
ClassDesc	IEEE 1394 Bus host controllers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-21
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Keyboards
Top
Property	Value
Standard PS/2 Keyboard 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0303\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	i8042prt
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Keyboard
Manufacturer	(Standard keyboards)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0303
Compatible IDs	*PNP030B
Class GUID	{4d36e96b-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Driver	{4d36e96b-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005d
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	keyboard.inf
LocationInformationOverride	plugged into keyboard port
InfPath	keyboard.inf
InfSection	STANDARD_Inst
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0303
DriverDesc	Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Class	Keyboard
ClassDesc	Keyboards
Installer32	SysClass.Dll,KeyboardClassInstaller
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-3
UpperFilters	kbdclass
NoInstallClass	1
Mice and other pointing devices
Top
Property	Value
PS/2 Compatible Mouse 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0F13\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	i8042prt
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Mouse
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0F13
Class GUID	{4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Driver	{4d36e96f-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005c
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	msmouse.inf
LocationInformationOverride	plugged into PS/2 mouse port
InfPath	msmouse.inf
InfSection	PS2_Inst
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0f13
DriverDesc	PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Class	Mouse
ClassDesc	Mice and other pointing devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-2
Installer32	SysClass.Dll,MouseClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
UpperFilters	mouclass
Monitors
Top
Property	Value
Generic PnP Monitor 
Device ID	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&1CD4E633&0&80871100&00&22
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	monitor
Capabilities	0x000000e6
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Monitor
Manufacturer	(Standard monitor types)
Hardware IDs	Monitor\NOB03A6
Compatible IDs	*PNP09FF
Class GUID	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	DISPLAY
Description	Generic PnP Monitor
Driver	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\VideoPdo2
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 60 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 01 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 2B 02 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GA;;;BA)(D;;GA;;;RD)(A;;GA;;;IU)
Device Address	0x80871100
Device Configuration File	monitor.inf
MaxResolution	1600,1200
DPMS	1
InfPath	monitor.inf
InfSection	PnPMonitor.Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp09ff
DriverDesc	Generic PnP Monitor
Class	Monitor
ClassDesc	Monitors
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-35
Installer32	Montr_CI.dll,MonitorClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
Generic PnP Monitor 
Device ID	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&DD8171C&0&80861100&00&02
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	monitor
Capabilities	0x000000e6
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Monitor
Manufacturer	(Standard monitor types)
Hardware IDs	Monitor\NOB03A6
Compatible IDs	*PNP09FF
Class GUID	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	DISPLAY
Description	Generic PnP Monitor
Driver	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\VideoPdo0
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 60 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 01 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 2B 02 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GA;;;BA)(D;;GA;;;RD)(A;;GA;;;IU)
Device Address	0x80861100
Device Configuration File	monitor.inf
MaxResolution	1600,1200
DPMS	1
InfPath	monitor.inf
InfSection	PnPMonitor.Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp09ff
DriverDesc	Generic PnP Monitor
Class	Monitor
ClassDesc	Monitors
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-35
Installer32	Montr_CI.dll,MonitorClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
Generic PnP Monitor 
Device ID	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&DD8171C&0&80861500&00&02
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	monitor
Capabilities	0x000000e6
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Monitor
Manufacturer	(Standard monitor types)
Hardware IDs	Monitor\NOB03A6
Compatible IDs	*PNP09FF
Class GUID	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	DISPLAY
Description	Generic PnP Monitor
Driver	{4d36e96e-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\VideoPdo1
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 60 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 01 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 2B 02 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 04 00 00 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GA;;;BA)(D;;GA;;;RD)(A;;GA;;;IU)
Device Address	0x80861500
Device Configuration File	monitor.inf
MaxResolution	1600,1200
DPMS	1
InfPath	monitor.inf
InfSection	PnPMonitor.Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp09ff
DriverDesc	Generic PnP Monitor
Class	Monitor
ClassDesc	Monitors
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-35
Installer32	Montr_CI.dll,MonitorClassInstaller
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
Network adapters
Top
Property	Value
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Device ID	ROOT\*ISATAP\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	tunnel
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	*ISATAP
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0009
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000071
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	nettun.inf
NewDeviceInstall	1
NetCfgInstanceId	{BED0425B-0A3B-408D-AA57-65464D2888B1}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	9
*MediaType	15
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	4
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\*ISATAP\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 01 00 17 00 0D 00 0A 00 1C 00 4C 00
Type	13
ComponentId	*isatap
NetworkAddress 
InfPath	nettun.inf
InfSection	ISATAP.ndi
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*isatap
DriverDesc	Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card #2 
Device ID	USB\VID_148F&PID_3070\5&358F799A&0&5
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	netr28u
Capabilities	0x00000084
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Ralink Technology, Corp.
Hardware IDs	USB\VID_148F&PID_3070&REV_0101
Compatible IDs	USB\Class_FF&SubClass_FF&Prot_FF
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	Port_#0005.Hub_#0005
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
Friendly name	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card #2
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0013
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-6
Upper filters	vwifibus
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000005
Device Configuration File	oem4.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{011D3880-911D-404C-9BD9-0632E0E1590B}
*IfType	71
Characteristics	132
*MediaType	16
*PhysicalMediaType	9
NetLuidIndex	1
DeviceInstanceID	USB\VID_148F&PID_3070\5&358F799A&0&5
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 00 00 16 00 16 00 24 00 2C 00 BB 02
PortAuthSendControlState	2
PortAuthReceiveControlState	2
PortAuthSendAuthorizationState	1
PortAuthReceiveAuthorizationState	1
WirelessMode	5
TXBurst	1
ShortSlot	1
AdhocOfdm	1
Radio	0
Channel	1
CountryRegion	0
CountryRegionABand	7
RDG	1
WMMCapable	1
IEEE80211H	0
CarrierDetect	0
SmartScan	0
BACapability	184762432
TransmitSetting	178709
WPSDevName	Ralink Client
BusType	15
ComponentId	usb\vid_148f&pid_3070
UpperFilters	vwifibus
InfPath	oem4.inf
IncludedInfs	netvwifibus.inf
InfSection	OS61_RTWLANR.ndi
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Ralink
DriverDateData	00 00 D1 77 97 35 CA 01
DriverDate	9-15-2009
DriverVersion	3.0.7.0
MatchingDeviceId	usb\vid_148f&pid_3070
DriverDesc	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
PnPCapabilities	16
CoInstallers32	RaCoInst.dll,ClassCoInstaller
Adhoc5GDisable	0
AdhocN40MHzAllowed	0
PSControl	0
ProhibitTKIPonHT	1
LinkSpeedStatus	0
AdhocNMode	0
SafelyRemoveOff	1
CountryTxPwr	30
CountryTxPwr5G	286791710
CountryWirelessMode	286265616
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2 
Device ID	ROOT\*ISATAP\0001
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	tunnel
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	*ISATAP
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Friendly name	Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0014
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000002
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	nettun.inf
NewDeviceInstall	1
NetCfgInstanceId	{4BB164B2-C55E-4299-BF30-DF9AE6591918}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	9
*MediaType	15
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	6
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\*ISATAP\0001
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 01 00 17 00 0A 00 17 00 19 00 70 02
Type	13
ComponentId	*isatap
NetworkAddress 
InfPath	nettun.inf
InfSection	ISATAP.ndi
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*isatap
DriverDesc	Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Rasl2tp
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_l2tpminiport
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003a
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{483C9FF8-503D-414B-B402-E4C1F1F568CB}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	12
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	2
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_L2TPMINIPORT\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 32 00 57 01
MinWanEndpoints	0
MaxWanEndpoints	3
WanEndpoints	2
ComponentId	ms_l2tpminiport
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-L2tp
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_l2tpminiport
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANBH\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NdisWan
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_ndiswanbh
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0006
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003b
Lower filters	NdisTapi
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{72DD97A9-E544-4915-88D8-44E829C34F68}
*IfType	6
Characteristics	41
NetLuidIndex	1
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANBH\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 30 00 78 00
EnumExportPref	0
ComponentId	ms_ndiswanbh
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Bh
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_ndiswanbh
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (Network Monitor)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (IP) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NdisWan
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_ndiswanip
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003c
Lower filters	NdisTapi
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{7C5653F0-144A-4534-9E34-28AC99CBA85E}
*IfType	6
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	0
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	4
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIP\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 34 00 92 00
ComponentId	ms_ndiswanip
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Ip
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_ndiswanip
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (IP)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (IPv6) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NdisWan
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_ndiswanipv6
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003d
Lower filters	NdisTapi
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{F3229805-869E-479E-BA76-DD643F1D1B80}
*IfType	6
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	0
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	0
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_NDISWANIPV6\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 35 00 F6 02
ComponentId	ms_ndiswanipv6
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Ipv6
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_ndiswanipv6
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (IPv6)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RasPppoe
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_pppoeminiport
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003e
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{DB2B4279-B5CF-4626-9DBA-32D0ECE44C87}
*IfType	23
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	12
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	0
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_PPPOEMINIPORT\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 37 00 B3 02
MinWanEndpoints	0
MaxWanEndpoints	3
TapiLineName	RAS PPPOE Line
WanEndpoints	1
ComponentId	ms_pppoeminiport
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Pppoe
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_pppoeminiport
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	PptpMiniport
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_pptpminiport
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000003f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netrasa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{C0DE3E38-8BA7-479F-8B75-833F294C5AA8}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	12
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	3
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_PPTPMINIPORT\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 39 00 9D 01
MinWanEndpoints	0
MaxWanEndpoints	3
TapiLineName	RAS VPN Line
InactivityIdleSeconds	60
TcpPortNumber	1723
TcpDisconnectTimeout	30
TcpConnectTimeout	30
ClientIpAddresses 
ClientIpMasks 
AuthenticateIncomingCalls	0
WanEndpoints	2
ComponentId	ms_pptpminiport
InfPath	netrasa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Pptp
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_pptpminiport
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (SSTP) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RasSstp
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_sstpminiport
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000040
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netsstpa.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{E28D896F-9EA8-433A-9C10-66C97C19A921}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	12
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	0
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_SSTPMINIPORT\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 3B 00 C4 00
MinWanEndpoints	0
MaxWanEndpoints	3
WanEndpoints	2
ComponentId	ms_sstpminiport
InfPath	netsstpa.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-Sstp
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_sstpminiport
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (SSTP)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&SUBSYS_0506A0A0&REV_19\4&2E191F4C&0&00E3
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	yukonw7
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Marvell
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&SUBSYS_0506A0A0&REV_19
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&REV_19
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0
Bus number	0x00000002
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0007
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0015
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	oem3.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{4D98F7B1-9397-442D-BAD8-0E4E32C376B2}
*IfType	6
Characteristics	132
*MediaType	0
*PhysicalMediaType	14
NetLuidIndex	6
DeviceInstanceID	PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4362&SUBSYS_0506A0A0&REV_19\4&2E191F4C&0&00E3
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 00 00 16 00 16 00 22 00 12 00 21 01
YKVS	762751
*JumboPacket	0
MaxMulticast	128
WaitForRxResources	1
SGMapRegistersNeeded	64
HwFeaOnMask	67108864
BusType	5
ComponentId	pci\ven_11ab&dev_4362&subsys_0506a0a0
*FlowControl	3
*InterruptModeration	1
*IPChecksumOffloadIPv4	3
*LsoV1IPv4	1
*ReceiveBuffers	256
*SpeedDuplex	0
*TCPChecksumOffloadIPv4	3
*TransmitBuffers	256
*UDPChecksumOffloadIPv4	3
FixedIntMod	5000
MessageLog	1
WakeUpModeCap	27
InfPath	oem3.inf
InfSection	SLYuk2CopGig_3B1A236D.ndi
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Marvell
DriverDateData	00 C0 2F 9F CE 3F CA 01
DriverDate	9-28-2009
DriverVersion	11.22.3.9
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_11ab&dev_4362&subsys_0506a0a0
DriverDesc	Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
CoInstallers32	yk62x86.dll,CoInstMP
WakeFromShutdownMode	17
WakeFromShutdown	0
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface 
Device ID	ROOT\*TEREDO\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	tunnel
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	*TEREDO
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Friendly name	Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0011
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000003
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	nettun.inf
NewDeviceInstall	1
NetCfgInstanceId	{335B01A7-14EC-40FF-B53B-1DFDD068288A}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	9
*MediaType	15
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	5
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\*TEREDO\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 0F 00 04 00 18 00 29 00
Type	14
DeviceName	\Device\TeredoTun
SymbolicName	\GLOBAL??\TeredoTun
ComponentId	*teredo
NetworkAddress 
InfPath	nettun.inf
InfSection	TEREDO.ndi
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*teredo
DriverDesc	Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
WAN Miniport (IKEv2) 
Device ID	ROOT\MS_AGILEVPNMINIPORT\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RasAgileVpn
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Net
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ms_agilevpnminiport
Class GUID	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Driver	{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000039
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	netavpna.inf
NewDeviceInstall	0
NetCfgInstanceId	{636FF46E-80FE-4314-BC84-DC7749EDE5B4}
*IfType	131
Characteristics	41
*MediaType	12
*PhysicalMediaType	0
NetLuidIndex	1
DeviceInstanceID	ROOT\MS_AGILEVPNMINIPORT\0000
InstallTimeStamp	DA 07 08 00 04 00 0C 00 10 00 39 00 2E 00 E8 01
MinWanEndpoints	0
MaxWanEndpoints	3
WanEndpoints	2
ComponentId	ms_agilevpnminiport
InfPath	netavpna.inf
InfSection	Ndi-Mp-AgileVpn
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	ms_agilevpnminiport
DriverDesc	WAN Miniport (IKEv2)
Class	Net
ClassDesc	Network adapters
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-5
Installer32	NetCfgx.dll,NetClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	NetCfgx.dll,NetPropPageProvider
LowerLogoVersion	6.0
Non-Plug and Play Drivers
Top
Property	Value
cpuz134 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_CPUZ134\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	cpuz134
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	cpuz134
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000e
Install State	0x00000000
System Attribute Cache 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_DISCACHE\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	discache
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000020
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	System Attribute Cache
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000f
Install State	0x00000001
Lavalys EVEREST Kernel Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_EVERESTDRIVER\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	EverestDriver
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Lavalys EVEREST Kernel Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000010
Install State	0x00000000
Bitlocker Drive Encryption Filter Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_FVEVOL\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	fvevol
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Bitlocker Drive Encryption Filter Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000011
Install State	0x00000003
hc3ServiceName 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_HOTCORE3\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	hotcore3
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	hc3ServiceName
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000012
Install State	0x00000000
HTTP 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_HTTP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	HTTP
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	HTTP
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000013
Install State	0x00000000
Hardware Policy Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_HWPOLICY\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	hwpolicy
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Hardware Policy Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000014
Install State	0x00000003
KSecDD 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_KSECDD\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	KSecDD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	KSecDD
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000015
Install State	0x00000003
KSecPkg 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_KSECPKG\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	KSecPkg
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	KSecPkg
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000016
Install State	0x00000003
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_LLTDIO\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	lltdio
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper I/O Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000017
Install State	0x00000003
modem 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_MODEM\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	modem
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	modem
Driver	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000018
Install State	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
ClassDesc	Non-Plug and Play Drivers
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-19
NoDisplayClass	1
NoInstallClass	1
SilentInstall	1
EnumPropPages32	SysClass.Dll,LegacyDriverPropPageProvider
Mount Point Manager 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_MOUNTMGR\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	mountmgr
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Mount Point Manager
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000019
Install State	0x00000003
Windows Firewall Authorization Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_MPSDRV\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	mpsdrv
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Windows Firewall Authorization Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001a
Install State	0x00000003
msisadrv 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_MSISADRV\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	msisadrv
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	msisadrv
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001b
Install State	0x00000003
NativeWiFi Filter 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NATIVEWIFIP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NativeWifiP
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NativeWiFi Filter
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001c
Install State	0x00000000
NDIS System Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NDIS\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NDIS
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NDIS System Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001d
Install State	0x00000003
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NDISUIO\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Ndisuio
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001e
Install State	0x00000000
NDProxy 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NDPROXY\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NDProxy
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000020
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NDProxy
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000001f
Install State	0x00000001
NETBT 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NETBT\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	NetBT
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NETBT
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000020
Install State	0x00000003
NSI proxy service driver. 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NSIPROXY\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	nsiproxy
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NSI proxy service driver.
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000021
Install State	0x00000003
Null 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_NULL\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Null
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Null
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000022
Install State	0x00000003
Parvdm 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_PARVDM\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Parvdm
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Parvdm
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000023
Install State	0x00000000
Performance Counters for Windows Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_PCW\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	pcw
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Performance Counters for Windows Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000024
Install State	0x00000003
PEAUTH 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_PEAUTH\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	PEAUTH
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	PEAUTH
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000025
Install State	0x00000003
QoS Packet Scheduler 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_PSCHED\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Psched
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	QoS Packet Scheduler
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000026
Install State	0x00000003
RDPCDD 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_RDPCDD\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RDPCDD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	RDPCDD
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000027
Install State	0x00000003
RDP Encoder Mirror Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_RDPENCDD\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RDPENCDD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	RDP Encoder Mirror Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000028
Install State	0x00000003
Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_RSPNDR\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	rspndr
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Link-Layer Topology Discovery Responder
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002a
Install State	0x00000003
Security Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_SECDRV\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	secdrv
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Security Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002b
Install State	0x00000003
Security Processor Loader Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_SPLDR\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	spldr
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Security Processor Loader Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002c
Install State	0x00000003
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_TCPIP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Tcpip
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	TCP/IP Protocol Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002d
Install State	0x00000003
TCP/IP Registry Compatibility 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_TCPIPREG\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	tcpipreg
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	TCP/IP Registry Compatibility
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002e
Install State	0x00000003
NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_TDX\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	tdx
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	NetIO Legacy TDI Support Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000002f
Install State	0x00000003
VgaSave 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_VGASAVE\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	VgaSave
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	VgaSave
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000030
Install State	0x00000003
Dynamic Volume Manager 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_VOLMGRX\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volmgrx
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Dynamic Volume Manager
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000031
Install State	0x00000003
Storage volumes 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_VOLSNAP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Storage volumes
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000032
Install State	0x00000000
Virtual WiFi Filter Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_VWIFIFLT\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	vwififlt
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Virtual WiFi Filter Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000033
Install State	0x00000000
Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_WANARPV6\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Wanarpv6
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000034
Install State	0x00000003
Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_WDF01000\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Wdf01000
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000035
Install State	0x00000003
WFP Lightweight Filter 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_WFPLWF\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WfpLwf
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	WFP Lightweight Filter
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000036
Install State	0x00000003
User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_WUDFPF\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WudfPf
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	User Mode Driver Frameworks Platform Driver
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000037
Install State	0x00000000
Reflector Display Driver used to gain access to graphics data 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_RDPREFMP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	RDPREFMP
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Reflector Display Driver used to gain access to graphics data
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000029
Install State	0x00000003
Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_AFD\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	AFD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Ancillary Function Driver for Winsock
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000007
Install State	0x00000003
aswRdr 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_ASWRDR\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	aswRdr
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	aswRdr
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000008
Install State	0x00000000
aswSP 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_ASWSP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	aswSP
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	aswSP
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000009
Install State	0x00000000
avast! Network Shield Support 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_ASWTDI\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	aswTdi
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	avast! Network Shield Support
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000a
Install State	0x00000000
Beep 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_BEEP\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Beep
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Beep
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000b
Install State	0x00000003
Common Log (CLFS) 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_CLFS\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	CLFS
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Common Log (CLFS)
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000c
Install State	0x00000003
CNG 
Device ID	ROOT\LEGACY_CNG\0000
Status	0x0180300b Has Been Moved Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	CNG
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000400
Class	LegacyDriver
Class GUID	{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	CNG
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000000d
Install State	0x00000003
Portable Devices
Top
Property	Value
F:\ 
Device ID	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_CF_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&0#
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WUDFRd
Capabilities	0x000000a4
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	WPD
Manufacturer	OTi
Compatible IDs	wpdbusenum\fs
Class GUID	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	WPDBUSENUMROOT
Description	CF CARD Reader
Friendly name	F:\
Driver	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006d
Bustype GUID	{41203434-2031-3944-2038-332041342045}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	wpdfs.inf
CoInstallers32	WUDFCoInstaller.dll
InfPath	wpdfs.inf
InfSection	Basic_Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	wpdbusenum\fs
DriverDesc	WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Class	WPD
ClassDesc	Portable Devices
Icon	-100
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\wpd_ci.dll,-100
Installer32	wpd_ci.dll,WpdClassInstaller
G:\ 
Device ID	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SM_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&1#
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WUDFRd
Capabilities	0x000000a4
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	WPD
Manufacturer	OTi
Compatible IDs	wpdbusenum\fs
Class GUID	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	WPDBUSENUMROOT
Description	SM CARD Reader
Friendly name	G:\
Driver	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000070
Bustype GUID	{41203434-2031-3944-2038-332041342045}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	wpdfs.inf
CoInstallers32	WUDFCoInstaller.dll
InfPath	wpdfs.inf
InfSection	Basic_Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	wpdbusenum\fs
DriverDesc	WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Class	WPD
ClassDesc	Portable Devices
Icon	-100
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\wpd_ci.dll,-100
Installer32	wpd_ci.dll,WpdClassInstaller
H:\ 
Device ID	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SD_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&2#
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WUDFRd
Capabilities	0x000000a4
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	WPD
Manufacturer	OTi
Compatible IDs	wpdbusenum\fs
Class GUID	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	WPDBUSENUMROOT
Description	SD CARD Reader
Friendly name	H:\
Driver	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006f
Bustype GUID	{41203434-2031-3944-2038-332041342045}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	wpdfs.inf
CoInstallers32	WUDFCoInstaller.dll
InfPath	wpdfs.inf
InfSection	Basic_Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	wpdbusenum\fs
DriverDesc	WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Class	WPD
ClassDesc	Portable Devices
Icon	-100
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\wpd_ci.dll,-100
Installer32	wpd_ci.dll,WpdClassInstaller
I:\ 
Device ID	WPDBUSENUMROOT\UMB\2&37C186B&0&STORAGE#VOLUME#_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_MS_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&3#
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	WUDFRd
Capabilities	0x000000a4
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	WPD
Manufacturer	OTi
Compatible IDs	wpdbusenum\fs
Class GUID	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	WPDBUSENUMROOT
Description	MS CARD Reader
Friendly name	I:\
Driver	{eec5ad98-8080-425f-922a-dabf3de3f69a}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006e
Bustype GUID	{41203434-2031-3944-2038-332041342045}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	wpdfs.inf
CoInstallers32	WUDFCoInstaller.dll
InfPath	wpdfs.inf
InfSection	Basic_Install
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	wpdbusenum\fs
DriverDesc	WPD FileSystem Volume Driver
Class	WPD
ClassDesc	Portable Devices
Icon	-100
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\wpd_ci.dll,-100
Installer32	wpd_ci.dll,WpdClassInstaller
Ports (COM LPT)
Top
Property	Value
Printer Port (LPT1) 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0400\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Parport
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Ports
Manufacturer	(Standard port types)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0400
Class GUID	{4d36e978-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Printer Port
Friendly name	Printer Port (LPT1)
Driver	{4d36e978-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005b
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	msports.inf
PortSubClass	00
ECPDevice	00
EnumPropPages32	MsPorts.dll,ParallelPortPropPageProvider
InfPath	msports.inf
InfSection	LptPort
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0400
DriverDesc	Printer Port
Class	Ports
ClassDesc	Ports (COM & LPT)
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-23
Installer32	MsPorts.Dll,PortsClassInstaller
Communications Port (COM1) 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0501\1
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Serial
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Ports
Manufacturer	(Standard port types)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0501
Class GUID	{4d36e978-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Communications Port
Friendly name	Communications Port (COM1)
Driver	{4d36e978-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005a
Upper filters	serenum
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	msports.inf
PortSubClass	01
EnumPropPages32	MsPorts.dll,SerialPortPropPageProvider
InfPath	msports.inf
InfSection	ComPort
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0501
DriverDesc	Communications Port
Class	Ports
ClassDesc	Ports (COM & LPT)
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-23
Installer32	MsPorts.Dll,PortsClassInstaller
Processors
Top
Property	Value
Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz 
Device ID	ACPI\GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_6_MODEL_13_-_________INTEL(R)_PENTIUM(R)_M_PROCESSOR_1.86GHZ\_0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	intelppm
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Processor
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_6_Model_13
Compatible IDs	ACPI\Processor
Class GUID	{50127dc3-0f36-415e-a6cc-4cb3be910b65}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Intel Processor
Friendly name	Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
Driver	{50127dc3-0f36-415e-a6cc-4cb3be910b65}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004a
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	cpu.inf
InfPath	cpu.inf
InfSection	IntelPPM_Inst
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	acpi\genuineintel_-_x86
DriverDesc	Intel Processor
Class	Processor
ClassDesc	Processors
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-28
Installer32	procinst.dll,ProcessorClassInstall
NoInstallClass	1
Sound, video and game controllers
Top
Property	Value
Realtek High Definition Audio 
Device ID	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_A0A00000&REV_1008\4&981276&0&0201
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	IntcAzAudAddService
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	MEDIA
Manufacturer	Realtek
Hardware IDs	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_A0A00000&REV_1008
Compatible IDs	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&CTLR_VEN_8086&CTLR_DEV_2668&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&REV_1008
Class GUID	{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	Internal High Definition Audio Bus
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	HDAUDIO
Description	Realtek High Definition Audio
Driver	{4d36e96c-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000065
UI number	0x00000002
Bustype GUID	{41203534-2037-3144-2042-422044362041}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Device Type	0x0000001d
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 5C 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 12 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 E0 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 E0 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 E0 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 0C 00 00 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;SY)(A;;GXGWGR;;;BA)(A;;GXGWGR;;;WD)(A;;GXGWGR;;;RC)
Device Address	0x00000201
Device Configuration File	oem6.inf
DisableSetupDiChangeState	00 00 00 00
InfPath	oem6.inf
IncludedInfs	ks.inf || wdmaudio.inf
InfSection	IntcAzAudModel
ProviderName	Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
DriverDateData	00 00 5A D2 E7 2D CB 01
DriverDate	7-28-2010
DriverVersion	6.0.1.6167
MatchingDeviceId	hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec&dev_0880
DriverDesc	Realtek High Definition Audio
CoInstallers32	RtkCoInst.dll,RtkCoInstaller
AssociatedFilters	wdmaud,swmidi,redbook
Driver	RTKVHDA.sys
SetupPreferredAudioDevices	01 00 00 00
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
Class	MEDIA
ClassDesc	Sound, video and game controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\mmsys.cpl,-3004
LowerLogoVersion	5.1
Installer32	mmci.dll,MediaClassInstaller
Storage volume shadow copies
Top
Property	Value
Generic volume shadow copy 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT1
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x000000f0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	VolumeSnapshot
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
Class GUID	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume shadow copy
Driver	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy1
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	volsnap.inf
InfPath	volsnap.inf
InfSection	volume_snapshot_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volumesnapshot
DriverDesc	Generic volume shadow copy
Class	VolumeSnapshot
ClassDesc	Storage volume shadow copies
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-36
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
Generic volume shadow copy 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT3
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x000000f0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	VolumeSnapshot
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
Class GUID	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume shadow copy
Driver	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy3
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	volsnap.inf
InfPath	volsnap.inf
InfSection	volume_snapshot_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volumesnapshot
DriverDesc	Generic volume shadow copy
Class	VolumeSnapshot
ClassDesc	Storage volume shadow copies
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-36
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
Generic volume shadow copy 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUMESNAPSHOT\HARDDISKVOLUMESNAPSHOT2
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x000000f0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	VolumeSnapshot
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\VolumeSnapshot
Class GUID	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume shadow copy
Driver	{533c5b84-ec70-11d2-9505-00c04f79deaf}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy2
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	volsnap.inf
InfPath	volsnap.inf
InfSection	volume_snapshot_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volumesnapshot
DriverDesc	Generic volume shadow copy
Class	VolumeSnapshot
ClassDesc	Storage volume shadow copies
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-36
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
Storage Volumes
Top
Property	Value
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_MS_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&3#{53F56307-B6BF-11D0-94F2-00A0C91EFB8B}
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume6
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000006
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SM_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&1#{53F56307-B6BF-11D0-94F2-00A0C91EFB8B}
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume4
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000004
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SD_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&2#{53F56307-B6BF-11D0-94F2-00A0C91EFB8B}
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume5
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000005
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\{3C7A9930-AE31-11DF-95B4-806E6F6E6963}#0000000018EAC000
Status	0x4180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0009
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000002
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\{3C7A9930-AE31-11DF-95B4-806E6F6E6963}#0000000000007E00
Status	0x4180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
Generic volume 
Device ID	STORAGE\VOLUME\_??_USBSTOR#DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_CF_CARD_READER&REV_2.00#0123456789ABCDEF&0#{53F56307-B6BF-11D0-94F2-00A0C91EFB8B}
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volsnap
Capabilities	0x000000b0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	Volume
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	STORAGE\Volume
Class GUID	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}
Enumerator name	STORAGE
Description	Generic volume
Driver	{71a27cdd-812a-11d0-bec7-08002be2092f}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume3
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000003
Device Configuration File	volume.inf
InfPath	volume.inf
InfSection	volume_install
InfSectionExt	.NTx86
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	storage\volume
DriverDesc	Generic volume
Class	Volume
ClassDesc	Storage Volumes
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\\imageres.dll,-32
Installer32	SysClass.dll,VolumeClassInstaller
EnumPropPages32	StorProp.Dll,VolumePropPageProvider
SilentInstall	1
NoInstallClass	1
LowerFilters	fvevol || rdyboost
UpperFilters	hotcore3
System devices
Top
Property	Value
System CMOS/real time clock 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0B00\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0B00
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	System CMOS/real time clock
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0024
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000056
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;IRQ:HAL,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_X
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0b00
DriverDesc	System CMOS/real time clock
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_2580A0A0&REV_0E\3&2411E6FE&1&00
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x000000c0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_2580A0A0&REV_0E
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&REV_0E
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0017
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0000
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2580
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
System board 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C01\2&DABA3FF&1
Status	0x41802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C01
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	System board
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0011
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004d
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IO:HAL,MBRES,*;MEM:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_MBRES
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c01
DriverDesc	System board
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Motherboard resources 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C02\1
Status	0x41802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C02
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Motherboard resources
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0025
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000052
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IO:HAL,MBRES,*;MEM:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_MBRES
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c02
DriverDesc	Motherboard resources
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\MSSMBIOS\0000
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	mssmbios
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ROOT\mssmbios
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0006
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000038
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	MSSMBIOS_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\mssmbios
DriverDesc	Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Motherboard resources 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C02\2
Status	0x41802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C02
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Motherboard resources
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0026
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005e
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IO:HAL,MBRES,*;MEM:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_MBRES
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c02
DriverDesc	Motherboard resources
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_26608086&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	pci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_26608086&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 28, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0018
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0004
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001c0000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	PCI_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2660
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Motherboard resources 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C02\4
Status	0x41802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C02
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Motherboard resources
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0019
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000051
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IO:HAL,MBRES,*;MEM:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_MBRES
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c02
DriverDesc	Motherboard resources
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Numeric data processor 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C04\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Numeric data processor
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0027
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000058
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;IRQ:HAL,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_X
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c04
DriverDesc	Numeric data processor
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_26408086&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&F8
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	msisadrv
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_26408086&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0021
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0012
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001f0000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	MSISADRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2640
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
ACPI Fan 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C0B\2&DABA3FF&1
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C0B
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	ACPI Fan
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0012
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004e
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c0b
DriverDesc	ACPI Fan
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2666 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2666&SUBSYS_26668086&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E3
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	pci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2666&SUBSYS_26668086&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2666&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 28, function 3
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2666
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0020
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0005
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001c0003
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	PCI_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2666
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2666
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
ACPI Power Button 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0C0C\2&DABA3FF&1
Status	0x4180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0C0C
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	ACPI Power Button
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0013
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004b
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c0c
DriverDesc	ACPI Power Button
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
File as Volume Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\BLBDRIVE\0000
Status	0x4180000b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	blbdrive
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ROOT\BLBDRIVE
Compatible IDs	DETECTEDInternal\blbdrive
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	File as Volume Driver
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	blbdrive.inf
InfPath	blbdrive.inf
InfSection	blbdrive_device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\blbdrive
DriverDesc	File as Volume Driver
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
UMBus Enumerator 
Device ID	UMB\UMB\1&841921D&0&PRINTERBUSENUMERATOR
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	umbus
Capabilities	0x000000a0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	UMB\UMBUS
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	UMB
Description	UMBus Enumerator
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0035
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000072
Bustype GUID	{36203843-2034-3638-2038-362037302041}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 38 01 08 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 74 4C 65 95 6E 55 9B 05 B2 97 1F 63 40 6D 04 AC 62 D1 BD F9 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 FA C1 14 78 CD FA BF 62 D8 E9 53 E5 3F CE C5 36 58 1D 2F 93 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 67 FB C0 06 6E 62 F4 80 1F A0 1F A6 11 7C 33 0D 56 8D 78 0C 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 1F 22 83 EB E8 93 A1 63 CF 16 6B 54 2B 4C 4E E0 CA A3 46 EA 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 55 90 E9 40 4A 6D BC A5 2E 90 6C AC 07 00 59 33 3C 25 82 22 00 03 28 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;BA)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2506443892-94066030-1663014834-2885971264-4189966690)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2014626298-1656748749-3847481816-918933055-2469338456)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-113310567-2163499630-2787090463-221477905-209227094)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-3951239711-1671533544-1416304335-3763227691-3930497994)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-1089048661-2780589386-2892795950-861470727-578954556)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2296521813-817801817-1982167383-3372779720-2114984142)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-446051430-1559341753-4161941529-1950928533-810483104)
Characteristics	0x00000100
Device Configuration File	umbus.inf
InfPath	umbus.inf
InfSection	UmBus_Device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	umb\umbus
DriverDesc	UMBus Enumerator
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Composite Bus Enumerator 
Device ID	ROOT\COMPOSITEBUS\0000
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	CompositeBus
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ROOT\CompositeBus
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Composite Bus Enumerator
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000006
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 34 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 00 10 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 05 12 00 00 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;BA)(A;;GA;;;SY)
Characteristics	0x00000100
Device Configuration File	compositebus.inf
InfPath	compositebus.inf
InfSection	CompositeBus_Device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\compositebus
DriverDesc	Composite Bus Enumerator
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
High Definition Audio Controller 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_0575A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&D8
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	HDAudBus
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&SUBSYS_0575A0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2668&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 27, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	High Definition Audio Controller
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0022
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0003
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001b0000
Device Configuration File	hdaudbus.inf
InfPath	hdaudbus.inf
InfSection	HDAudio_Device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 00 61 DD 4C 03 CA 01
DriverDate	7-13-2009
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\cc_0403
DriverDesc	High Definition Audio Controller
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
ACPI Thermal Zone 
Device ID	ACPI\THERMALZONE\THRM
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000070
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\ThermalZone
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	ACPI Thermal Zone
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0015
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	acpi\thermalzone
DriverDesc	ACPI Thermal Zone
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
UMBus Enumerator 
Device ID	UMB\UMB\1&841921D&0&WPDBUSENUMROOT
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	umbus
Capabilities	0x000000a0
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	UMB\UMBUS
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	UMB
Description	UMBus Enumerator
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0034
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000006c
Bustype GUID	{36203843-2034-3638-2038-362037302041}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 38 01 08 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 74 4C 65 95 6E 55 9B 05 B2 97 1F 63 40 6D 04 AC 62 D1 BD F9 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 FA C1 14 78 CD FA BF 62 D8 E9 53 E5 3F CE C5 36 58 1D 2F 93 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 67 FB C0 06 6E 62 F4 80 1F A0 1F A6 11 7C 33 0D 56 8D 78 0C 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 1F 22 83 EB E8 93 A1 63 CF 16 6B 54 2B 4C 4E E0 CA A3 46 EA 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 55 90 E9 40 4A 6D BC A5 2E 90 6C AC 07 00 59 33 3C 25 82 22 00 03 28 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;BA)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2506443892-94066030-1663014834-2885971264-4189966690)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2014626298-1656748749-3847481816-918933055-2469338456)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-113310567-2163499630-2787090463-221477905-209227094)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-3951239711-1671533544-1416304335-3763227691-3930497994)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-1089048661-2780589386-2892795950-861470727-578954556)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2296521813-817801817-1982167383-3372779720-2114984142)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-446051430-1559341753-4161941529-1950928533-810483104)
Characteristics	0x00000100
Device Configuration File	umbus.inf
InfPath	umbus.inf
InfSection	UmBus_Device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	umb\umbus
DriverDesc	UMBus Enumerator
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
Device ID	ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08\0
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	ACPI
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI_HAL
Description	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0009
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000049
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	acpi.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IRQ:HAL
InfPath	acpi.inf
InfSection	ACPI_Inst
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0c08
DriverDesc	Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 
Device ID	ACPI\INT0800\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	ACPI\INT0800
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0028
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000005f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	MEM:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_MEM
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*int0800
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_266AA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&FB
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_266AA0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&REV_04
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 31, function 3
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0023
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0014
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001f0003
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_266a
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Programmable interrupt controller 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0000\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0000
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Programmable interrupt controller
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0029
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000053
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;MEM:HAL,MBRES,*;IRQ:HAL,MBRES,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_PIC
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0000
DriverDesc	Programmable interrupt controller
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Printer Port Logical Interface 
Device ID	LPTENUM\MICROSOFTRAWPORT\5&23922046&0&LPT1
Status	0x4180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	LPT1
Enumerator name	LPTENUM
Description	Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0033
Physical Object Name	\Device\Parallel0
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	lptenum\microsoftrawport958a
DriverDesc	Printer Port Logical Interface
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\RDP_KBD\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	TermDD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ROOT\RDP_KBD
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000041
Upper filters	kbdclass
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
LocationInformationOverride	plugged into keyboard port
InfPath	machine.inf
IncludedInfs	keyboard.inf
InfSection	RDP_KBD
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\rdp_kbd
DriverDesc	Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
System timer 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0100\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0100
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	System timer
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0030
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000055
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;IRQ:HAL,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_X
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0100
DriverDesc	System timer
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 
Device ID	ACPI\FIXEDBUTTON\2&DABA3FF&1
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000060
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\FixedButton
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0010
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000050
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	acpi\fixedbutton
DriverDesc	ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\RDP_MOU\0000
Status	0x4180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	TermDD
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ROOT\RDP_MOU
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000042
Upper filters	mouclass
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
IncludedInfs	msmouse.inf
InfSection	RDP_MOU
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\rdp_mou
DriverDesc	Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Direct memory access controller 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0200\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0200
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	Direct memory access controller
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0031
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000054
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;IRQ:HAL,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_X
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0200
DriverDesc	Direct memory access controller
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 
Device ID	ROOT\SYSTEM\0000
Status	0x0180000b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	swenum
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	root\swenum
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000043
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	SWENUM
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\swenum
DriverDesc	Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
CoInstallers32	streamci.dll,SwEnumCoInstaller
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
UMBus Root Bus Enumerator 
Device ID	ROOT\UMBUS\0000
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	umbus
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Microsoft
Hardware IDs	root\umbus
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000046
Install State	0x00000000
Security	01 00 04 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 02 00 38 01 08 00 00 00 00 00 18 00 00 00 00 10 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 20 00 00 00 20 02 00 00 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 74 4C 65 95 6E 55 9B 05 B2 97 1F 63 40 6D 04 AC 62 D1 BD F9 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 FA C1 14 78 CD FA BF 62 D8 E9 53 E5 3F CE C5 36 58 1D 2F 93 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 67 FB C0 06 6E 62 F4 80 1F A0 1F A6 11 7C 33 0D 56 8D 78 0C 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 1F 22 83 EB E8 93 A1 63 CF 16 6B 54 2B 4C 4E E0 CA A3 46 EA 00 03 28 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00 00 00 00 00 05 50 00 00 00 55 90 E9 40 4A 6D BC A5 2E 90 6C AC 07 00 59 33 3C 25 82 22 00 03 28 00
Security (SDS form)	D(A;;GA;;;BA)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2506443892-94066030-1663014834-2885971264-4189966690)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2014626298-1656748749-3847481816-918933055-2469338456)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-113310567-2163499630-2787090463-221477905-209227094)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-3951239711-1671533544-1416304335-3763227691-3930497994)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-1089048661-2780589386-2892795950-861470727-578954556)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-2296521813-817801817-1982167383-3372779720-2114984142)(A;OICI;GA;;;S-1-5-80-446051430-1559341753-4161941529-1950928533-810483104)
Characteristics	0x00000100
Device Configuration File	umbus.inf
InfPath	umbus.inf
InfSection	UmBusRoot_Device
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\umbus
DriverDesc	UMBus Root Bus Enumerator
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Volume Manager 
Device ID	ROOT\VOLMGR\0000
Status	0x4180000b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	volmgr
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ROOT\VOLMGR
Compatible IDs	DETECTEDInternal\volmgr
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Volume Manager
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0007
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000048
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	Volmgr
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\volmgr
DriverDesc	Volume Manager
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_244E8086&REV_D4\3&2411E6FE&1&F0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	pci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_244E8086&REV_D4
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&REV_D4
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0016
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0011
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001e0000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	PCI_DRV
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_244e
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
System speaker 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0800\4&3B9905D3&0
Status	0x01802000 Not Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Capabilities	0x00000020
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0800
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	System speaker
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0032
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000057
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	[email protected]:*;IO:HAL,MBRES;IRQ:HAL,*
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	NO_DRV_X
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0800
DriverDesc	System speaker
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
PCI bus 
Device ID	ACPI\PNP0A08\1
Status	0x0180000a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	pci
Capabilities	0x00000030
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ACPI\PNP0A08
Compatible IDs	*PNP0A03
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ACPI
Description	PCI bus
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0014
Physical Object Name	\Device\0000004c
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
ResourcePickerExceptions	IO:HAL,MBRES;MEM:HAL,MBRES
ResourcePickerTags	MBRES
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	PCI_DRV_ROOT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	*pnp0a03
DriverDesc	PCI bus
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver 
Device ID	ROOT\VDRVROOT\0000
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	vdrvroot
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	System
Manufacturer	(Standard system devices)
Hardware IDs	ROOT\vdrvroot
Class GUID	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Driver	{4d36e97d-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000047
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	machine.inf
InfPath	machine.inf
InfSection	VDRVROOT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	root\vdrvroot
DriverDesc	Microsoft Virtual Drive Enumerator Driver
Class	System
ClassDesc	System devices
IconPath	%SystemRoot%\System32\setupapi.dll,-27
Universal Image Mounter
Top
Property	Value
Universal Image Mounter Controller 
Device ID	ROOT\UIM\0000
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	UimBus
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	UIM
Manufacturer	Paragon
Hardware IDs	Root\UIM_BUS
Class GUID	{19837c5c-96f5-45e0-9a2d-c6bb26e1b12b}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	Universal Image Mounter Controller
Driver	{19837c5c-96f5-45e0-9a2d-c6bb26e1b12b}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000044
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	oem1.inf
InfPath	oem1.inf
InfSection	UimBus_Inst
ProviderName	Paragon
DriverDateData	00 C0 CB 9E B7 27 C7 01
DriverDate	12-25-2006
DriverVersion	6.0.3.1
MatchingDeviceId	root\uim_bus
DriverDesc	Universal Image Mounter Controller
Class	UIM
ClassDesc	@oem1.inf,%UimClassName%;Universal Image Mounter
Icon	-9
IconPath	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll,-9
UIM Drive Backup Image Plugin 
Device ID	ROOT\UIM\0001
Status	0x0180200b Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	Uim_IM
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	UIM
Manufacturer	Paragon
Hardware IDs	UIM\PLUGIN_DB
Class GUID	{19837c5c-96f5-45e0-9a2d-c6bb26e1b12b}
Enumerator name	ROOT
Description	UIM Drive Backup Image Plugin
Driver	{19837c5c-96f5-45e0-9a2d-c6bb26e1b12b}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\00000045
Install State	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	oem2.inf
InfPath	oem2.inf
InfSection	Plugin_Inst
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Paragon
DriverDateData	00 C0 CB 9E B7 27 C7 01
DriverDate	12-25-2006
DriverVersion	6.0.3.1
MatchingDeviceId	uim\plugin_db
DriverDesc	UIM Drive Backup Image Plugin
Class	UIM
ClassDesc	@oem1.inf,%UimClassName%;Universal Image Mounter
Icon	-9
IconPath	C:\Windows\system32\SETUPAPI.dll,-9
Universal Serial Bus controllers
Top
Property	Value
USB Root Hub 
Device ID	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&12F06B9D&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbhub
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	(Standard USB Host Controller)
Hardware IDs	USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2658&REV0004
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Root Hub
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0005
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-0
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBHubPropPageProvider
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	ROOTHUB.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\root_hub
DriverDesc	USB Root Hub
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_265AA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EA
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbuhci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_265AA0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&REV_04
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0003
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0008
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001d0002
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBControllerPropPageProvider
Controller	01
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	UHCI.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_265a
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
USB Root Hub 
Device ID	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&5781C06&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbhub
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	(Standard USB Host Controller)
Hardware IDs	USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2659&REV0004
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Root Hub
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0008
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-1
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBHubPropPageProvider
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	ROOTHUB.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\root_hub
DriverDesc	USB Root Hub
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
USB Root Hub 
Device ID	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&AFD242A&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbhub
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	(Standard USB Host Controller)
Hardware IDs	USB\ROOT_HUB20&VID8086&PID265C&REV0004
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Root Hub
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0009
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-4
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBHubPropPageProvider
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	ROOTHUB.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\root_hub20
DriverDesc	USB Root Hub
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
USB Root Hub 
Device ID	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&3827E642&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbhub
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	(Standard USB Host Controller)
Hardware IDs	USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID265B&REV0004
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Root Hub
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0007
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-3
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBHubPropPageProvider
InfPath usbport.inf
InfSection	ROOTHUB.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\root_hub
DriverDesc	USB Root Hub
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_2659A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E9
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbuhci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_2659A0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&REV_04
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0002
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0007
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001d0001
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBControllerPropPageProvider
Controller	01
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	UHCI.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2659
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_265BA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EB
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbuhci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_265BA0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&REV_04
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0004
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0009
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001d0003
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBControllerPropPageProvider
Controller	01
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	UHCI.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_265b
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_2658A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E8
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbuhci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_2658A0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&REV_04
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0001
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0006
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001d0000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBControllerPropPageProvider
Controller	01
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	UHCI.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_2658
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
USB Mass Storage Device 
Device ID	USB\VID_0EA0&PID_2126\0123456789ABCDEF
Status	0x0180600a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	USBSTOR
Capabilities	0x000000d4
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Compatible USB storage device
Hardware IDs	USB\VID_0EA0&PID_2126&REV_0200
Compatible IDs	USB\Class_08&SubClass_06&Prot_50
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	Port_#0001.Hub_#0005
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Mass Storage Device
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0011
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-5
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000001
Device Configuration File	usbstor.inf
DriverFlags	1
InfPath	usbstor.inf
InfSection	USBSTOR_BULK
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\class_08&subclass_06&prot_50
DriverDesc	USB Mass Storage Device
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C 
Device ID	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_265CA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EF
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbehci
Capabilities	0x00000000
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	Intel
Hardware IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_265CA0A0&REV_04
Compatible IDs	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&REV_04
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Location	PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	PCI
Description	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0000
Physical Object Name	\Device\NTPNP_PCI0010
Bustype GUID	{44203042-2046-4245-2043-382031302042}
Legacy bus type	0x00000005
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x001d0007
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBControllerPropPageProvider
Controller	01
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	EHCI.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	pci\ven_8086&dev_265c
DriverDesc	Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
USB Root Hub 
Device ID	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2AAF96AB&0
Status	0x0180200a Started
Problem	0x00000000 (0)
Service	usbhub
Capabilities	0x00000080
Config Flags	0x00000000
Class	USB
Manufacturer	(Standard USB Host Controller)
Hardware IDs	USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID265A&REV0004
Class GUID	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}
Bus number	0x00000000
Enumerator name	USB
Description	USB Root Hub
Driver	{36fc9e60-c465-11cf-8056-444553540000}\0006
Physical Object Name	\Device\USBPDO-2
Bustype GUID	{45204342-2042-4437-2039-442035442043}
Legacy bus type	0x0000000f
Install State	0x00000000
Device Address	0x00000000
Device Configuration File	usbport.inf
EnumPropPages32	usbui.dll,USBHubPropPageProvider
InfPath	usbport.inf
InfSection	ROOTHUB.Dev
InfSectionExt	.NT
ProviderName	Microsoft
DriverDateData	00 80 8C A3 C5 94 C6 01
DriverDate	6-21-2006
DriverVersion	6.1.7600.16385
MatchingDeviceId	usb\root_hub
DriverDesc	USB Root Hub
Class	USB
ClassDesc	Universal Serial Bus controllers
IconPath	%systemroot%\system32\setupapi.dll,-20
NoInstallClass	1
LowerLogoVersion	5.2
PCI
Top
Bus/Dev./Func.	Type	Class Type	Manufacturer	Device Name	Sub System Device Vendor	Sub System Device Name
00 / 00 / 00	PCI	PCI to HOST Bridge	Intel Corporation	82915G/GV/GL/P/PL/GL/910GE/GL Grantsdale Host Bridge/DRAM Controller	AOpen Inc 
00 / 02 / 00	PCI	VGA Controller	Intel Corporation	82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device	AOpen Inc 
00 / 02 / 01	PCI	Other Display Controller	Intel Corporation	82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Graphics Controller (??)	AOpen Inc 
00 / 27 / 00	PCI-X	Hi-Definition Audio	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) High Definition Audio Controller	AOpen Inc 
00 / 28 / 00	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) PCIe Root Port 1	Intel Corporation 
00 / 28 / 03	PCI-X	PCI to PCI Bridge	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) PCIe Root Port 4	Intel Corporation 
00 / 29 / 00	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 1	AOpen Inc 
00 / 29 / 01	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 2	AOpen Inc 
00 / 29 / 02	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 3	AOpen Inc 
00 / 29 / 03	PCI	USB (UHCI)	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) USB UHCI Controller 4	AOpen Inc 
00 / 29 / 07	PCI	USB 2.0 (EHCI)	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller	AOpen Inc 
00 / 30 / 00	PCI	PCI to PCI Bridge (Subtractive Decode)	Intel Corporation	801FB Hub Interface to PCI Bridge (ICH6 B2 step)	Intel Corporation 
00 / 31 / 00	PCI	PCI to ISA Bridge	Intel Corporation	82801FB/FR (ICH6/ICH6R) LPC Interface Bridge	Intel Corporation 
00 / 31 / 01	PCI	hdc	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) Ultra ATA Storage Controller	AOpen Inc 
00 / 31 / 02	PCI	Bus Master IDE controller	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) SATA Controller	AOpen Inc 
00 / 31 / 03	PCI	SMBus Controller	Intel Corporation	82801FB (ICH6) SMBus Controller	AOpen Inc 
02 / 00 / 00	PCI-X	Ethernet	Marvell Technology Group Ltd.	Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)	AOpen Inc	Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Aopen)
03 / 09 / 00	PCI	OHCI FireWire	Agere Systems	FW322/323 IEEE1394 OHCI FireWire Controller	AOpen Inc 
System Slots
Top
Property	Value
System Slot 1
Top
Property	Value
Name	PCI0
Type	PCI
Data Bus Width	32 bits
Current Usage	Available
Characteristics 
Vcc voltage supported	3.3 V, 5.0 V
Shared	No
PME Signal	Yes
Support Hot Plug	No
PCI slot supports SMBus signal	No
Network Adapters
Top
Property	Value
Network Adapter 1
Top
Property	Value
Model	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
Description	[13] 802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
Status	Connected
Network Adapter 2
Top
Property	Value
Model	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card
Description	802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card #2
Status	Connected
MAC Address	00-A1-B0-C0-25-1A
Type	WIRELESS LAN
Speed	177 Mbps
Network Adapter 3
Top
Property	Value
Model	Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Status	Disconnected
MAC Address	00-01-80-62-30-85
Manufacturer	AOpen, Inc.
Type	WIRED
Speed	1000 Mbps
Video
Top
Property	Value
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Top
Property	Value
PCI ID	0x8086 / 0x2582 (Intel Corporation / 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Integrated Graphics Device)
PCI sub ID	0xA0A0 / 0x2582 (AOpen Inc)
BIOS String	Hardware Version 0.0
BIOS Date	03/04/20
Driver Version	6.14.10.4704
DirectX	DirectX 9.0
Driver Name	igxprd32.dll
Driver Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Top
Property	Value
PCI ID	0x8086 / 0x2782 (Intel Corporation / 82915G/GV/GL, 82910GL Graphics Controller (??))
PCI sub ID	0xA0A0 / 0x2582 (AOpen Inc)
DirectX	DirectX 9.0
Driver Name	igxprd32.dll
Driver Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor
Top
Property	Value
Model	GL-JT166S
Monitor ID	NOB03A6
Manufacturing Date	2002, Week 11
PnP Device Id	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&1CD4E633&0&80871100&00&22
Input	Analog Input Voltage - 0.700V/0.000V
Serial Number	S23F518773
Display Size	14.9" (30 cm x 23 cm)
Horizontal Frequency	30-60 kHz
Vertical Frequency	50-75 Hz
Current Resolution	1024 x 768 @ 60Hz
Supported Resolution	1024 x 768 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
EDID Version	1 revision 3
Max dot clock (video bandwidth)	80 MHz
DPMS Mode Support	Active Off, Suspend, Standby
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor
Top
Property	Value
Model	GL-JT166S
Monitor ID	NOB03A6
Manufacturing Date	2002, Week 11
PnP Device Id	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&DD8171C&0&80861100&00&02
Input	Analog Input Voltage - 0.700V/0.000V
Serial Number	S23F518773
Display Size	14.9" (30 cm x 23 cm)
Horizontal Frequency	30-60 kHz
Vertical Frequency	50-75 Hz
Supported Resolution	1024 x 768 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
EDID Version	1 revision 3
Max dot clock (video bandwidth)	80 MHz
DPMS Mode Support	Active Off, Suspend, Standby
Monitor	Generic PnP Monitor
Top
Property	Value
Model	GL-JT166S
Monitor ID	NOB03A6
Manufacturing Date	2002, Week 11
PnP Device Id	DISPLAY\NOB03A6\4&DD8171C&0&80861500&00&02
Input	Analog Input Voltage - 0.700V/0.000V
Serial Number	S23F518773
Display Size	14.9" (30 cm x 23 cm)
Horizontal Frequency	30-60 kHz
Vertical Frequency	50-75 Hz
Supported Resolution	1024 x 768 @ 60Hz - Aspect Ratio 4:3
EDID Version	1 revision 3
Max dot clock (video bandwidth)	80 MHz
DPMS Mode Support	Active Off, Suspend, Standby
Sound Device
Top
Property	Value
Realtek High Definition Audio
Top
Property	Value
Name	Realtek High Definition Audio
Manufacturer	Realtek
Device ID	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_A0A00000&REV_1008\4&981276&0&0201
PnP Device Id	HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_A0A00000&REV_1008\4&981276&0&0201
Storage Devices
Top
Property	Value
Disk 0
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	Samsung
Model	SAMSUNG HD080HJ/P
Size	80.0 GB
Firmware Version	ZH100-34
Serial Number	S0DEJ10A179206
Interface	Serial ATA
Standard	ATA/ATAPI-7 | ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D version 4a
Transfer Mode (Current / Max)	SATA-300 / SATA-300
Features	S.M.A.R.T., 48bit LBA, NCQ, AAM
Temperature	37 C (98 F)
Drive Letter(s)	C:
Controller Buffer Size on Drive	8192 KB
Queue Depth	32
Removable	No
Cache Enabled (Read / Write)	Yes / Yes
SMART Support	Yes
Attribute Name	Attribute Value Worst Value Threshold Value Raw Data
Raw Read Error Rate (01)	100 099 051 000000000000
Spin Up Time (03)	100 100 025 000000001080
Start/Stop Count (04)	100 100 000 0000000001B6
Reallocated Sector Count (05)	253 253 010 000000000000
Seek Error Rate (07)	253 253 000 000000000000
Seek Time Performance (08)	253 253 000 000000000000
Power On Hours Count (09)	100 100 000 00000000673A
Spin Retry Count (0A)	253 253 000 000000000000
Calibration Retry Count (0B)	253 253 000 000000000000
Power Cycle Count (0C)	100 100 000 000000000104
Airflow Temperature (BE)	127 076 000 000000000025
HDA Temperature (C2)	127 076 000 000000000025
ECC On The Fly Count (C3)	100 100 000 00000000F579
Reallocation event count (C4)	253 253 000 000000000000
Current pending sector count (C5)	253 253 000 000000000000
Off-line uncorrectable sector count (C6)	253 253 000 000000000000
Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate (C7)	200 200 000 000000000000
Multi Zone Error Rate (C8)	100 100 000 000000000000
Detected TA Count (C9)	253 100 000 000000000000
Data Address Mark Errors (CA)	253 253 000 000000000000
Disk 1
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	OTi
Model	OTi CF CARD Reader USB Device
Firmware Version	2.00
Removable	Yes
SMART Support	No
Disk 2
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	OTi
Model	OTi SM CARD Reader USB Device
Firmware Version	2.00
Removable	Yes
SMART Support	No
Disk 3
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	OTi
Model	OTi SD CARD Reader USB Device
Firmware Version	2.00
Removable	Yes
SMART Support	No
Disk 4
Top
Property	Value
Manufacturer	OTi
Model	OTi MS CARD Reader USB Device
Firmware Version	2.00
Removable	Yes
SMART Support	No
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
A:\	Removable Disk 
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\Floppy0
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
C:\	Local Disk	ATA	NTFS 3.1	75895 (MB)	9802 (MB)	66092 (MB)	87 %
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
Location	Disk 0
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Bytes Per Sector	512
Sectors Per Cluster	8
Cluster Size	4096 Bytes (4 KBytes)
File System	NTFS 3.1
Volume Label 
Volume Serial	80E3-DB1B
Maximum Filename Length	255 chars
The file system preserves the case of file names when it places a name on disk	Yes
The file system supports case-sensitive file names	Yes
The file system supports file-based compression	Yes
The file system supports named streams	Yes
The file system preserves and enforces access control lists (ACL)	Yes
The specified volume is read-only	No
The volume supports a single sequential write	No
The file system supports the Encrypted File System (EFS)	Yes
The file system supports object identifiers	Yes
The file system supports re-parse points	Yes
The file system supports sparse files	Yes
The volume supports transactions	Yes
The file system supports Unicode in file names as they appear on disk	Yes
The specified volume is a compressed volume	No
The file system supports disk quotas	Yes
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
F:\	Removable Disk	USB 
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
Location	Disk 1
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume3
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
G:\	Removable Disk	USB 
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
Location	Disk 2
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume4
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
H:\	Removable Disk	USB 
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
Location	Disk 3
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume5
Logical Disks
Top
Drive	Drive Type	Bus Type	File System	Total Size	Used Space	Free Space	% Free
I:\	Removable Disk	USB 
Logical Disk Detail
Top
Property	Value
Location	Disk 4
MS-DOS Device Name	\Device\HarddiskVolume6
Ports
Top
Name	Connector	Type
PRIMARY IDE	ATA 3-1/2 Inch (40 pins) 
SECONDARY IDE	ATA 3-1/2 Inch (40 pins) 
FDD	Circular 
DB-9 Male On Board IDE Connector	Serial Port 16450 Compatible
DB-9 Male On Board IDE Connector	Serial Port 16450 Compatible
DB-25 Female DB-25	Parallel Port ECP/EPP
PS/2 PS/2	Keyboard Port
PS/2 PS/2	Mouse Port
USB0 USB
USB1 USB
USB2 USB
USB3 USB
USB4 USB
USB5 USB
USB6 USB
USB7 USB
Ports
Top
Property	Value
LPT1	Printer Port
COM1	Communications Port
USB
Top
Property	Value
Supported Modes
Top
Property	Value
USB1	Supported
USB2	Supported
USB3	Not Supported
USB Devices
Top
Property	Value
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&AFD242A&0
USB Mass Storage Device	USB\VID_0EA0&PID_2126\0123456789ABCDEF
Disk drive	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_CF_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&0
Disk drive	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SM_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&1
Disk drive	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_SD_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&2
Disk drive	USBSTOR\DISK&VEN_OTI&PROD_MS_CARD_READER&REV_2.00\0123456789ABCDEF&3
802.11 USB Wireless LAN Card	USB\VID_148F&PID_3070\5&358F799A&0&5
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&12F06B9D&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&5781C06&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&2AAF96AB&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&3827E642&0
USB Controller
Top
Property	Value
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 265C	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265C&SUBSYS_265CA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EF
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_2658A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E8
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_2659A0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&E9
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_265AA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EA
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_265BA0A0&REV_04\3&2411E6FE&1&EB
History
Top
Property	Value
DVDRW IDE 16X USB Device 
InstanceID:	00042222200000076780&0
Driver:	{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
Class:	CDROM
Disk Stamp:	00/00/0000 00:00
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
USB Device 
InstanceID:	152D203380B6&0
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0006
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/20/2010 06:55
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
Default USB Disk USB Device 
InstanceID:	0805171630235&0
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0005
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/19/2010 15:37
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
OTi CF CARD Reader USB Device 
InstanceID:	0123456789abcdef&0
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0001
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/23/2010 08:09
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
OTi MS CARD Reader USB Device 
InstanceID:	0123456789abcdef&3
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0004
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/23/2010 08:09
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
OTi SD CARD Reader USB Device 
InstanceID:	0123456789abcdef&2
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0003
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/23/2010 08:09
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
OTi SM CARD Reader USB Device 
InstanceID:	0123456789abcdef&1
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0002
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/23/2010 08:09
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
Seagate FreeAgent Go USB Device 
InstanceID:	2GE62FK8&0
Driver:	{4d36e967-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0007
Class:	DiskDrive
Disk Stamp:	08/20/2010 07:41
Volume Stamp:	08/12/2010 10:13
Power Policy
Top
Property	Value
Power Management Properties
Top
Property	Value
AC Power Status	Online
Battery Charge Status	[unknown]
Balanced	Active
Top
Property	Value
Description	Automatically balances performance with energy consumption on capable hardware.
General 
Require a password on wakeup 
Description	Require a password to unlock the computer when it wakes from sleep.
On Battery	No
Plugged In	No
Power plan type 
Description	The default Windows power plan types include Balanced, Power saver, and High performance. The three types are designed to balance power savings while providing performance on demand, maximize power savings, or maximize performance. Many system components use the power plan type to deciding whether to optimize power savings or performance.
On Battery	Balanced
Plugged In	Balanced
Device idle policy 
Description	Specifies the policy for devices powering down while the system is running.
On Battery	Power savings
Plugged In	Performance
Hard disk 
Turn off hard disk after 
Description	Specify how long your hard drive is inactive before the disk turns off.
On Battery	Turn off hard disk after 600 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off hard disk after 1200 Seconds
Hard disk burst ignore time 
Description	Ignore a burst of disk activity up to the specified time when determining if the disk is idle.
On Battery	Hard disk burst ignore time 30 Seconds
Plugged In	Hard disk burst ignore time 0 Seconds
Desktop background settings 
Slide show 
Description	Specify when you want the desktop background slide show to be available.
On Battery	Paused
Plugged In	Available
Wireless Adapter Settings 
Power Saving Mode 
Description	Control the power saving mode of wireless adapters.
On Battery	Medium Power Saving
Plugged In	Maximum Performance
Sleep 
Allow Away Mode Policy 
Description	Allow away mode to be enabled for your computer
On Battery	No
Plugged In	Yes
Sleep after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before going to sleep.
On Battery	Sleep after 900 Seconds
Plugged In	Sleep after 1800 Seconds
System unattended sleep timeout 
Description	Idle timeout before the system returns to a low power sleep state after waking unattended.
On Battery	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Plugged In	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Allow hybrid sleep 
Description	Allow Windows to save your work and enter a low-power state so that you can resume working almost immediately.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Hibernate after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before hibernating.
On Battery	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Plugged In	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Allow system required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent machine from going to sleep automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Allow Standby States 
Description	Allow Windows to use the standby states when sleeping your computer.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Allow wake timers 
Description	Specify if timed events should be allowed to wake the computer from sleep.
On Battery	Enable
Plugged In	Enable
Allow sleep with remote opens 
Description	Allow your machine to go to sleep when files opened remotely have not been written to.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
USB settings 
USB selective suspend setting 
Description	Specify whether USB selective suspend is turned on or off
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Power buttons and lid 
Lid close action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when you close the lid on your mobile PC.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Power button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the power button.
On Battery	Shut down
Plugged In	Shut down
Enable forced button/lid shutdown 
Description	Enable forced shutdown for button and lid actions
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Sleep button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the sleep button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Start menu power button 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the Start menu power button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
PCI Express 
Link State Power Management 
Description	Specifies the Active State Power Management (ASPM) policy to use for capable links when the link is idle.
On Battery	Maximum power savings
Plugged In	Moderate power savings
Processor power management 
Processor performance increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance increase threshold 90 %
Plugged In	Processor performance increase threshold 60 %
Processor performance core parking min cores 
Description	Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease the over utilization history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Processor performance decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance decrease threshold 30 %
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease threshold 20 %
Processor performance core parking increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be unparked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase time 3 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase time 3 Time check intervals
Allow Throttle States 
Description	Allow processors to use throttle states in addition to performance states.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Processor performance decrease policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is lower than the current performance state.
On Battery	Ideal
Plugged In	Ideal
Processor performance core parking parked performance state 
Description	Specify what performance state a processor enters when parked.
On Battery	No Preference
Plugged In	No Preference
Processor performance boost policy 
Description	Specify how much processors may opportunistically increase frequency above maximum when allowed by current operating contitions.
On Battery	Processor performance boost policy 50 %
Plugged In	Processor performance boost policy 65 %
Processor performance increase policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is higher than the current performance state.
On Battery	Ideal
Plugged In	Ideal
Processor idle demote threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before demoting the processor to a lighter idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle demote threshold 20 %
Plugged In	Processor idle demote threshold 40 %
Processor performance time check interval 
Description	Specify the amount that must expire before processor performance states and parked cores may be reevaluated (in milliseconds).
On Battery	Processor performance time check interval 30 Milliseconds
Plugged In	Processor performance time check interval 30 Milliseconds
Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have had significant affinitized work scheduled to it while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Processor idle disable 
Description	Specify if idle states should be disabled.
On Battery	Enable idle
Plugged In	Enable idle
Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Processor idle threshold scaling 
Description	Specify if idle state promotion and demotion values should be scaled based on the current performance state.
On Battery	Disable scaling
Plugged In	Enable scaling
Processor performance core parking decrease policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to park when fewer cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor idle promote threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before promoting the processor to a deeper idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle promote threshold 40 %
Plugged In	Processor idle promote threshold 60 %
Processor performance history count 
Description	Specify the number of processor performance time check intervals to use when calculating the average utility.
On Battery	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where a parked core is found to be over utilized.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Minimum processor state 
Description	Specify the minimum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Minimum processor state 5 %
Plugged In	Minimum processor state 5 %
Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease affinity history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 
Description	Specify the busy threshold that must be met before a parked core is considered overutilized (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 85 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 85 %
System cooling policy 
Description	Specify the cooling mode for your system
On Battery	Passive
Plugged In	Active
Processor performance increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be increased.
On Battery	Processor performance increase time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance increase time 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have been recently over utilized while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Processor performance core parking core override 
Description	Ensure at least one processor remain unparked per core.
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Maximum processor state 
Description	Specify the maximum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Maximum processor state 100 %
Plugged In	Maximum processor state 100 %
Processor idle time check 
Description	Specify the time that elapsed since the last idle state promotion or demotion before idle states may be promoted or demoted again (in microseconds).
On Battery	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Plugged In	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Processor performance core parking increase policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to unpark when more cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor performance decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be decreased.
On Battery	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Processor performance core parking decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease time 10 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease time 10 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking affinity weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where affinitized work was scheduled to a parked core.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Processor performance core parking max cores 
Description	Specify the maximum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Display 
Dim display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display dims.
On Battery	Dim display after 120 Seconds
Plugged In	Dim display after 300 Seconds
Turn off display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display turns off.
On Battery	Turn off display after 300 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off display after 600 Seconds
User annoyance timeout 
Description	Specify timeout threshhold within which the user would be considered annoyed.
On Battery	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Plugged In	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Adaptive display 
Description	Extends the time that Windows waits to turn off the display if you repeatedly turn on the display with the keyboard or mouse.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Allow display required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent display from turning off automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Display brightness 
Description	Specify the normal brightness level of your display.
On Battery	Display brightness 40 %
Plugged In	Display brightness 100 %
Increase adaptive timeout by 
Description	Specify the percentage to increase the adaptive timeout by.
On Battery	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Plugged In	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Dimmed display brightness 
Description	Specify the brightness level for when your display is dimmed.
On Battery	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Plugged In	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Enable adaptive brightness 
Description	Monitors ambient light sensors to detect changes in ambient light and adjust the display brightness.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Multimedia settings 
When sharing media 
Description	Specify what your computer does when a device or computer is playing media from your computer.
On Battery	Allow the computer to sleep
Plugged In	Prevent idling to sleep
When playing video 
Description	The power optimization mode used by your computer's video playback pipeline
On Battery	Balanced
Plugged In	Optimize video quality
Battery 
Critical battery action 
Description	Specify the action to take when the battery capacity reaches the critical level.
On Battery	Hibernate
Plugged In	Do nothing
Low battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the low battery action.
On Battery	Low battery level 10 %
Plugged In	Low battery level 10 %
Critical battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the critical battery action.
On Battery	Critical battery level 5 %
Plugged In	Critical battery level 5 %
Low battery notification 
Description	Specify whether a notification is shown when the battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Low battery action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	Do nothing
Plugged In	Do nothing
Reserve battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates reserve power mode.
On Battery	Reserve battery level 7 %
Plugged In	Reserve battery level 7 %
High performance	Inactive
Top
Property	Value
Description	Favors performance, but may use more energy.
General 
Require a password on wakeup 
Description	Require a password to unlock the computer when it wakes from sleep.
On Battery	No
Plugged In	No
Power plan type 
Description	The default Windows power plan types include Balanced, Power saver, and High performance. The three types are designed to balance power savings while providing performance on demand, maximize power savings, or maximize performance. Many system components use the power plan type to deciding whether to optimize power savings or performance.
On Battery	High performance
Plugged In	High performance
Device idle policy 
Description	Specifies the policy for devices powering down while the system is running.
On Battery	Performance
Plugged In	Performance
Hard disk 
Turn off hard disk after 
Description	Specify how long your hard drive is inactive before the disk turns off.
On Battery	Turn off hard disk after 1200 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off hard disk after 1200 Seconds
Hard disk burst ignore time 
Description	Ignore a burst of disk activity up to the specified time when determining if the disk is idle.
On Battery	Hard disk burst ignore time 0 Seconds
Plugged In	Hard disk burst ignore time 0 Seconds
Desktop background settings 
Slide show 
Description	Specify when you want the desktop background slide show to be available.
On Battery	Available
Plugged In	Available
Wireless Adapter Settings 
Power Saving Mode 
Description	Control the power saving mode of wireless adapters.
On Battery	Maximum Performance
Plugged In	Maximum Performance
Sleep 
Allow Away Mode Policy 
Description	Allow away mode to be enabled for your computer
On Battery	No
Plugged In	Yes
Sleep after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before going to sleep.
On Battery	Sleep after 0 Seconds
Plugged In	Sleep after 0 Seconds
System unattended sleep timeout 
Description	Idle timeout before the system returns to a low power sleep state after waking unattended.
On Battery	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Plugged In	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Allow hybrid sleep 
Description	Allow Windows to save your work and enter a low-power state so that you can resume working almost immediately.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Hibernate after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before hibernating.
On Battery	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Plugged In	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Allow system required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent machine from going to sleep automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Allow Standby States 
Description	Allow Windows to use the standby states when sleeping your computer.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Allow wake timers 
Description	Specify if timed events should be allowed to wake the computer from sleep.
On Battery	Enable
Plugged In	Enable
Allow sleep with remote opens 
Description	Allow your machine to go to sleep when files opened remotely have not been written to.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
USB settings 
USB selective suspend setting 
Description	Specify whether USB selective suspend is turned on or off
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Power buttons and lid 
Lid close action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when you close the lid on your mobile PC.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Power button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the power button.
On Battery	Shut down
Plugged In	Shut down
Enable forced button/lid shutdown 
Description	Enable forced shutdown for button and lid actions
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Sleep button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the sleep button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Start menu power button 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the Start menu power button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
PCI Express 
Link State Power Management 
Description	Specifies the Active State Power Management (ASPM) policy to use for capable links when the link is idle.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Processor power management 
Processor performance increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance increase threshold 30 %
Plugged In	Processor performance increase threshold 30 %
Processor performance core parking min cores 
Description	Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease the over utilization history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Processor performance decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance decrease threshold 10 %
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease threshold 10 %
Processor performance core parking increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be unparked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase time 7 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase time 7 Time check intervals
Allow Throttle States 
Description	Allow processors to use throttle states in addition to performance states.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Processor performance decrease policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is lower than the current performance state.
On Battery	Single
Plugged In	Single
Processor performance core parking parked performance state 
Description	Specify what performance state a processor enters when parked.
On Battery	No Preference
Plugged In	No Preference
Processor performance boost policy 
Description	Specify how much processors may opportunistically increase frequency above maximum when allowed by current operating contitions.
On Battery	Processor performance boost policy 100 %
Plugged In	Processor performance boost policy 100 %
Processor performance increase policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is higher than the current performance state.
On Battery	Rocket
Plugged In	Rocket
Processor idle demote threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before demoting the processor to a lighter idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle demote threshold 40 %
Plugged In	Processor idle demote threshold 40 %
Processor performance time check interval 
Description	Specify the amount that must expire before processor performance states and parked cores may be reevaluated (in milliseconds).
On Battery	Processor performance time check interval 15 Milliseconds
Plugged In	Processor performance time check interval 15 Milliseconds
Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have had significant affinitized work scheduled to it while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Processor idle disable 
Description	Specify if idle states should be disabled.
On Battery	Enable idle
Plugged In	Enable idle
Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Processor idle threshold scaling 
Description	Specify if idle state promotion and demotion values should be scaled based on the current performance state.
On Battery	Disable scaling
Plugged In	Disable scaling
Processor performance core parking decrease policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to park when fewer cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor idle promote threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before promoting the processor to a deeper idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle promote threshold 60 %
Plugged In	Processor idle promote threshold 60 %
Processor performance history count 
Description	Specify the number of processor performance time check intervals to use when calculating the average utility.
On Battery	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where a parked core is found to be over utilized.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Minimum processor state 
Description	Specify the minimum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Minimum processor state 5 %
Plugged In	Minimum processor state 100 %
Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease affinity history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 
Description	Specify the busy threshold that must be met before a parked core is considered overutilized (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 60 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 60 %
System cooling policy 
Description	Specify the cooling mode for your system
On Battery	Active
Plugged In	Active
Processor performance increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be increased.
On Battery	Processor performance increase time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance increase time 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have been recently over utilized while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Processor performance core parking core override 
Description	Ensure at least one processor remain unparked per core.
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Maximum processor state 
Description	Specify the maximum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Maximum processor state 100 %
Plugged In	Maximum processor state 100 %
Processor idle time check 
Description	Specify the time that elapsed since the last idle state promotion or demotion before idle states may be promoted or demoted again (in microseconds).
On Battery	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Plugged In	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Processor performance core parking increase policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to unpark when more cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor performance decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be decreased.
On Battery	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Processor performance core parking decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease time 20 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease time 20 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking affinity weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where affinitized work was scheduled to a parked core.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Processor performance core parking max cores 
Description	Specify the maximum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Display 
Dim display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display dims.
On Battery	Dim display after 300 Seconds
Plugged In	Dim display after 600 Seconds
Turn off display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display turns off.
On Battery	Turn off display after 600 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off display after 900 Seconds
User annoyance timeout 
Description	Specify timeout threshhold within which the user would be considered annoyed.
On Battery	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Plugged In	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Adaptive display 
Description	Extends the time that Windows waits to turn off the display if you repeatedly turn on the display with the keyboard or mouse.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Allow display required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent display from turning off automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Display brightness 
Description	Specify the normal brightness level of your display.
On Battery	Display brightness 100 %
Plugged In	Display brightness 100 %
Increase adaptive timeout by 
Description	Specify the percentage to increase the adaptive timeout by.
On Battery	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Plugged In	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Dimmed display brightness 
Description	Specify the brightness level for when your display is dimmed.
On Battery	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Plugged In	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Enable adaptive brightness 
Description	Monitors ambient light sensors to detect changes in ambient light and adjust the display brightness.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Multimedia settings 
When sharing media 
Description	Specify what your computer does when a device or computer is playing media from your computer.
On Battery	Prevent idling to sleep
Plugged In	Prevent idling to sleep
When playing video 
Description	The power optimization mode used by your computer's video playback pipeline
On Battery	Optimize video quality
Plugged In	Optimize video quality
Battery 
Critical battery action 
Description	Specify the action to take when the battery capacity reaches the critical level.
On Battery	Hibernate
Plugged In	Do nothing
Low battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the low battery action.
On Battery	Low battery level 10 %
Plugged In	Low battery level 10 %
Critical battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the critical battery action.
On Battery	Critical battery level 5 %
Plugged In	Critical battery level 5 %
Low battery notification 
Description	Specify whether a notification is shown when the battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Low battery action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	Do nothing
Plugged In	Do nothing
Reserve battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates reserve power mode.
On Battery	Reserve battery level 7 %
Plugged In	Reserve battery level 7 %
Power saver	Inactive
Top
Property	Value
Description	Saves energy by reducing your computerâs performance where possible.
General 
Require a password on wakeup 
Description	Require a password to unlock the computer when it wakes from sleep.
On Battery	No
Plugged In	No
Power plan type 
Description	The default Windows power plan types include Balanced, Power saver, and High performance. The three types are designed to balance power savings while providing performance on demand, maximize power savings, or maximize performance. Many system components use the power plan type to deciding whether to optimize power savings or performance.
On Battery	Power saver
Plugged In	Power saver
Device idle policy 
Description	Specifies the policy for devices powering down while the system is running.
On Battery	Power savings
Plugged In	Power savings
Hard disk 
Turn off hard disk after 
Description	Specify how long your hard drive is inactive before the disk turns off.
On Battery	Turn off hard disk after 300 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off hard disk after 1200 Seconds
Hard disk burst ignore time 
Description	Ignore a burst of disk activity up to the specified time when determining if the disk is idle.
On Battery	Hard disk burst ignore time 30 Seconds
Plugged In	Hard disk burst ignore time 30 Seconds
Desktop background settings 
Slide show 
Description	Specify when you want the desktop background slide show to be available.
On Battery	Paused
Plugged In	Available
Wireless Adapter Settings 
Power Saving Mode 
Description	Control the power saving mode of wireless adapters.
On Battery	Maximum Power Saving
Plugged In	Maximum Performance
Sleep 
Allow Away Mode Policy 
Description	Allow away mode to be enabled for your computer
On Battery	No
Plugged In	Yes
Sleep after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before going to sleep.
On Battery	Sleep after 600 Seconds
Plugged In	Sleep after 900 Seconds
System unattended sleep timeout 
Description	Idle timeout before the system returns to a low power sleep state after waking unattended.
On Battery	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Plugged In	System unattended sleep timeout 120 Seconds
Allow hybrid sleep 
Description	Allow Windows to save your work and enter a low-power state so that you can resume working almost immediately.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Hibernate after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before hibernating.
On Battery	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Plugged In	Hibernate after 0 Seconds
Allow system required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent machine from going to sleep automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Allow Standby States 
Description	Allow Windows to use the standby states when sleeping your computer.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Allow wake timers 
Description	Specify if timed events should be allowed to wake the computer from sleep.
On Battery	Enable
Plugged In	Enable
Allow sleep with remote opens 
Description	Allow your machine to go to sleep when files opened remotely have not been written to.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
USB settings 
USB selective suspend setting 
Description	Specify whether USB selective suspend is turned on or off
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Power buttons and lid 
Lid close action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when you close the lid on your mobile PC.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Power button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the power button.
On Battery	Shut down
Plugged In	Shut down
Enable forced button/lid shutdown 
Description	Enable forced shutdown for button and lid actions
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Sleep button action 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the sleep button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
Start menu power button 
Description	Specify the action to take when you press the Start menu power button.
On Battery	Sleep
Plugged In	Sleep
PCI Express 
Link State Power Management 
Description	Specifies the Active State Power Management (ASPM) policy to use for capable links when the link is idle.
On Battery	Maximum power savings
Plugged In	Maximum power savings
Processor power management 
Processor performance increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance increase threshold 90 %
Plugged In	Processor performance increase threshold 90 %
Processor performance core parking min cores 
Description	Specify the minimum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking min cores 10 %
Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease the over utilization history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history decrease factor
Processor performance decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the processor's performance state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance decrease threshold 60 %
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease threshold 60 %
Processor performance core parking increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be unparked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase time 1 Time check intervals
Allow Throttle States 
Description	Allow processors to use throttle states in addition to performance states.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Processor performance decrease policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is lower than the current performance state.
On Battery	Rocket
Plugged In	Rocket
Processor performance core parking parked performance state 
Description	Specify what performance state a processor enters when parked.
On Battery	No Preference
Plugged In	No Preference
Processor performance boost policy 
Description	Specify how much processors may opportunistically increase frequency above maximum when allowed by current operating contitions.
On Battery	Processor performance boost policy 50 %
Plugged In	Processor performance boost policy 50 %
Processor performance increase policy 
Description	Specify the algorithm used to select a new performance state when the ideal performance state is higher than the current performance state.
On Battery	Single
Plugged In	Single
Processor idle demote threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before demoting the processor to a lighter idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle demote threshold 20 %
Plugged In	Processor idle demote threshold 20 %
Processor performance time check interval 
Description	Specify the amount that must expire before processor performance states and parked cores may be reevaluated (in milliseconds).
On Battery	Processor performance time check interval 200 Milliseconds
Plugged In	Processor performance time check interval 200 Milliseconds
Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have had significant affinitized work scheduled to it while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history threshold
Processor idle disable 
Description	Specify if idle states should be disabled.
On Battery	Enable idle
Plugged In	Enable idle
Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before decreasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease threshold 50 %
Processor idle threshold scaling 
Description	Specify if idle state promotion and demotion values should be scaled based on the current performance state.
On Battery	Enable scaling
Plugged In	Enable scaling
Processor performance core parking decrease policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to park when fewer cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor idle promote threshold 
Description	Specify the lower busy threshold that must be met before promoting the processor to a deeper idle state (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor idle promote threshold 40 %
Plugged In	Processor idle promote threshold 40 %
Processor performance history count 
Description	Specify the number of processor performance time check intervals to use when calculating the average utility.
On Battery	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance history count 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where a parked core is found to be over utilized.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization weighting
Minimum processor state 
Description	Specify the minimum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Minimum processor state 5 %
Plugged In	Minimum processor state 5 %
Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor 
Description	Specify the factor by which to decrease affinity history on each core after the current performance check.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity history decrease factor
Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 
Description	Specify the busy threshold that must be met before a parked core is considered overutilized (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 90 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking overutilization threshold 90 %
System cooling policy 
Description	Specify the cooling mode for your system
On Battery	Passive
Plugged In	Passive
Processor performance increase time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be increased.
On Battery	Processor performance increase time 3 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance increase time 3 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold 
Description	Specify the threshold above which a core is considered to have been recently over utilized while parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking over utilization history threshold
Processor performance core parking core override 
Description	Ensure at least one processor remain unparked per core.
On Battery	Enabled
Plugged In	Enabled
Maximum processor state 
Description	Specify the maximum performance state of your processor (in percentage).
On Battery	Maximum processor state 100 %
Plugged In	Maximum processor state 100 %
Processor idle time check 
Description	Specify the time that elapsed since the last idle state promotion or demotion before idle states may be promoted or demoted again (in microseconds).
On Battery	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Plugged In	Processor idle time check 50000 Microseconds
Processor performance core parking increase policy 
Description	Specify the number of cores/packages to unpark when more cores are required.
On Battery	Ideal number of cores
Plugged In	Ideal number of cores
Processor performance decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals since the last performance state change before the performance state may be decreased.
On Battery	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance decrease time 1 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking increase threshold 
Description	Specify the upper busy threshold that must be met before increasing the number of cores/packages that are unparked (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking increase threshold 85 %
Processor performance core parking decrease time 
Description	Specify the minimum number of perf check intervals that must elapse before more cores/packages can be parked.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking decrease time 2 Time check intervals
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking decrease time 2 Time check intervals
Processor performance core parking affinity weighting 
Description	Specify the weighting given to each occurrence where affinitized work was scheduled to a parked core.
On Battery	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking affinity weighting
Processor performance core parking max cores 
Description	Specify the maximum number of unparked cores/packages allowed (in percentage).
On Battery	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Plugged In	Processor performance core parking max cores 100 %
Display 
Dim display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display dims.
On Battery	Dim display after 60 Seconds
Plugged In	Dim display after 120 Seconds
Turn off display after 
Description	Specify how long your computer is inactive before your display turns off.
On Battery	Turn off display after 120 Seconds
Plugged In	Turn off display after 300 Seconds
User annoyance timeout 
Description	Specify timeout threshhold within which the user would be considered annoyed.
On Battery	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Plugged In	User annoyance timeout 5 Seconds
Adaptive display 
Description	Extends the time that Windows waits to turn off the display if you repeatedly turn on the display with the keyboard or mouse.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Allow display required policy 
Description	Allow programs to prevent display from turning off automatically
On Battery	Yes
Plugged In	Yes
Display brightness 
Description	Specify the normal brightness level of your display.
On Battery	Display brightness 40 %
Plugged In	Display brightness 100 %
Increase adaptive timeout by 
Description	Specify the percentage to increase the adaptive timeout by.
On Battery	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Plugged In	Increase adaptive timeout by 100 %
Dimmed display brightness 
Description	Specify the brightness level for when your display is dimmed.
On Battery	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Plugged In	Dimmed display brightness 30 %
Enable adaptive brightness 
Description	Monitors ambient light sensors to detect changes in ambient light and adjust the display brightness.
On Battery	Off
Plugged In	Off
Multimedia settings 
When sharing media 
Description	Specify what your computer does when a device or computer is playing media from your computer.
On Battery	Allow the computer to sleep
Plugged In	Allow the computer to sleep
When playing video 
Description	The power optimization mode used by your computer's video playback pipeline
On Battery	Optimize power savings
Plugged In	Balanced
Battery 
Critical battery action 
Description	Specify the action to take when the battery capacity reaches the critical level.
On Battery	Hibernate
Plugged In	Do nothing
Low battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the low battery action.
On Battery	Low battery level 10 %
Plugged In	Low battery level 10 %
Critical battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates the critical battery action.
On Battery	Critical battery level 5 %
Plugged In	Critical battery level 5 %
Low battery notification 
Description	Specify whether a notification is shown when the battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	On
Plugged In	On
Low battery action 
Description	Specify the action that your computer takes when battery capacity reaches the low level.
On Battery	Do nothing
Plugged In	Do nothing
Reserve battery level 
Description	Percentage of battery capacity remaining that initiates reserve power mode.
On Battery	Reserve battery level 7 %
Plugged In	Reserve battery level 7 %
Battery
Top
Property	Value
Printers
Top
Name
DMI Explorer
Top
Property	Value
DMI Version	2.3
Top
Property	Value
Anchor String	_SM_
Entry Point Structure Checksum	23h (35)
SMBIOS Major Version	02h (2)
SMBIOS Minor Version	03h (3)
Maximum Structure Size	005Bh (91)
Entry Point Revision	00h (0)
Formatted Area	00 00 00 00 00
Intermediate anchor string	_DMI_
Intermediate Checksum	3Dh (61)
Structure Table Length	03D2h (978)
Structure Table Address	000F0000h
Number of SMBIOS Structures	0024h (36)
SMBIOS BCD Revision	23h
BIOS Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	00h (0)
Length	14h (20)
Handle	0000h
BIOS Vendor	Phoenix/Award Technologies, LTD
BIOS Version	6.00 PG
BIOS Starting Address Segment	E000h
BIOS Release Date	07/16/2005
BIOS ROM Size	512 KB
BIOS Characteristics	000000007FCB9E90
ISA	Supported
MCA	Not Supported
EISA	Not Supported
PCI	Supported
PC Card (PCMCIA)	Not Supported
Plug and Play	Supported
APM	Supported
BIOS is Upgradeable (Flash)	Yes
BIOS shadowing is allowed	Yes
VL-VESA	Not Supported
ESCD	Not Supported
Boot from CD	Supported
Selectable Boot	Supported
BIOS ROM is socketed	Yes
Boot From PC Card (PCMCIA)	Not Supported
EDD (Enhanced Disk Drive) Specification	Supported
Int 13h - Japanese Floppy for NEC 9800 1.2mb (3.5", 1k Bytes/Sector, 360 RPM)	Not Supported
Int 13h - Japanese Floppy for Toshiba 1.2mb (3.5", 360 RPM)	Not Supported
Int 13h - 5.25" / 360 KB Floppy Services	Supported
Int 13h - 5.25" /1.2MB Floppy Services	Supported
Int 13h - 3.5" / 720 KB Floppy Services	Supported
Int 13h - 3.5" / 2.88 MB Floppy Services	Supported
Int 5h, Print Screen Service	Supported
Int 9h, 8042 Keyboard Services	Supported
Int 14h, Serial Services	Supported
Int 17h, Printer Services	Supported
Int 10h, CGA/Mono Video Services	Supported
NEC PC-98	No
BIOS Characteristics Extension Byte 1	33h
ACPI	Supported
USB Legacy	Supported
AGP	Not Supported
I2O boot	Not Supported
LS-120 boot	Supported
LS-120 boot	Supported
ATAPI ZIP Drive boot	Supported
1394 boot	Not Supported
Smart Battery	Not Supported
BIOS Characteristics Extension Byte 2	01h
BIOS Boot Specification	Supported
Function key-initiated Network Service boot	Not Supported
Enable Targeted Content Distribution	No
System Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	01h (1)
Length	19h (25)
Handle	0001h
Manufacturer	PDS Inc.
Product Name	Vista XCe
Version 
Serial Number	983712
UUID (Universal Unique ID)	00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000001
Wake-up Type	Power Switch
Base Board Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	02h (2)
Length	08h (8)
Handle	0002h
Manufacturer	AOpen
Product	EZ915-M
Version	918EC10I1A
Serial Number	I1500040JEB2
Feature Flag	00h
System Enclosure or Chassis
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	03h (3)
Length	11h (17)
Handle	0003h
Manufacturer	PDS Inc.
Type	Desktop
Lock	Not Present
Version 
Serial Number	983712
Asset Tag	None
Boot-up State	Safe
Power Supply State	Safe
Thermal State	Safe
Security Status	None
OEM-specific Information	0x00000000
Processor Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	04h (4)
Length	23h (35)
Handle	0004h
Memory Controller Information (Obsolete)
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	05h (5)
Length	14h (20)
Handle	0005h
Memory Module Information (Obsolete)
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	06h (6)
Length	0Ch (12)
Handle	0006h
Memory Module Information (Obsolete)
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	06h (6)
Length	0Ch (12)
Handle	0007h
Cache Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	07h (7)
Length	13h (19)
Handle	0008h
Cache Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	07h (7)
Length	13h (19)
Handle	0009h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Ah
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Bh
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Ch
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Dh
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Eh
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	000Fh
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0010h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0011h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0012h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0013h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0014h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0015h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0016h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0017h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0018h
Port Connector Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	08h (8)
Length	09h (9)
Handle	0019h
System Slots
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	09h (9)
Length	0Dh (13)
Handle	001Ah
BIOS Language Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	0Dh (13)
Length	16h (22)
Handle	001Bh
Physical Memory Array
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	10h (16)
Length	0Fh (15)
Handle	001Ch
Memory Device
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	11h (17)
Length	1Bh (27)
Handle	001Dh
Memory Device
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	11h (17)
Length	1Bh (27)
Handle	001Eh
Memory Array Mapped Address
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	13h (19)
Length	0Fh (15)
Handle	001Fh
Memory Device Mapped Address
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	14h (20)
Length	13h (19)
Handle	0020h
Memory Device Mapped Address
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	14h (20)
Length	13h (19)
Handle	0021h
System Boot Information
Top
Property	Value
Header Type	20h (32)
Length	0Bh (11)
Handle	0022h
Status	No errors detected
Summary


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this your computer: http://asia.aopen.com.tw/products_detail.aspx?auno=45


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

well, that's what I need help on. apparently it is supposed to be that one, but its not. for one thing, this one has ALC880 audio component - that was one of the original clues. I finally tore it down and got my high powered magnifier and a flashlight and settled that issue. The BIOS doesn't really tip us off, and I'm still questioning whether someone else thought the below was/is the system and put the wrong bios on it. If I could find a cross-ref of the motherboard matched to the alleged model, it would help.
Also, i see nothing in the spec here about the front-panel card readers. This one has a regular SD size and a larger one [dunno the moniker].



Triple6 said:


> Is this your computer: http://asia.aopen.com.tw/products_detail.aspx?auno=45


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

I saw a comment on one other forum that these are "friendly" to overclockers. Since mine for some reason is UNDER clocking, I'd sure like to know how to double it.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

The memory part that is in there and working has this label:
Buffalo
PC2-4200U-444-10-A1
512MB 533HZ [running at 400 ] CL4
This appears to be the part designation: D2U533B-S512MBJ
1 Rx8 DDR2 SDRAM NON-ECC UNBUFFERED

I would sure like to match that up but in a 1GB density.
Can someone tell me if the working module is low-density or not? its a single-sided board...


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't go just by the audio chipset. It's common with laptops - and less common, although I've seen it, for desktop boards especially in pre-built machines like this - to use one of two or more audio chips, as well as one of several WiFi adapters (there are FOUR different ones that shipped with different versions of my Acer laptop, for example). The model number rarely holds the key; sometimes only the serial number will differentiate which chipset you have (without opening the box).


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

zapp22 said:


> The memory part that is in there and working has this label:
> Buffalo
> PC2-4200U-444-10-A1
> 512MB 533HZ [running at 400 ] CL4
> ...


You shouldn't need to exactly match your existing RAM module - modern boards are very friendly to mixing and matching.

This section tells the story:


> *Memory Summary*
> Maximum Capacity	2048 MBytes
> Maximum Memory Module Size	1024 MBytes
> Memory Slots	2


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

this is the motherboard: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310242514991










the listed specs appear to be correct to me:

SPECS:

CPU: Socket 479 (Support Intel Pentium M Processor), 533MHz FSB)
Chipset: Intel 915G + ICH6
Max memory size : 2GB
Graphics: Intel 915G (Intel GMA 900)
VGA: VGA Output Port 15-pins D-Sub x 1 
TV-: Multi-TV x 1 (Composite + S-Video + Y-Pb-Pr)
PCI Express*16 slot low profile x 1
AUDIO: HD Audio ALC888 7.1CH
I/O PORTS: ATA 133 Connector x 1
S-ATA Connector x 4
USB 2.0 port x 8
IEEE 1394 port x 3
Parallel Port (Printer) 25 pins D-Sub x 1
Serial Port (COM) 9-pins D-Sub x 1
PS/2 Keyboard port x 1
PS/2 Mouse port x 1
LAN: 10/100/1000 LAN x1
S/PDIF: Optical-In x 1
Optical-Out x 1
Coaxial-Out x 1


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

i tried a couple of other modules I have here that appear to have the same spec and they failed, so I'm kinda gunshy.

My point about the audio part is that Aopen's download page for driver files & so forth is either incorrectly populated [in part I guess] or this is a diff mboard because they only provide AC'97 drivers, which of course fail.
I thought it was a clue... maybe not.

Anyone have a guess at why its underclocking?



Soundy said:


> You shouldn't need to exactly match your existing RAM module - modern boards are very friendly to mixing and matching.
> 
> This section tells the story:


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The CPU speed is normal, older mobile Intel processors have two common speeds(Intel SpeedStep) thats based on the load, for yours its 1.86Ghz at load, 1.4Ghz at idle.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

that's a first.
I've been reading extensively about the Dothan family and nothing of that sort in the available lit that I can find.

i do see that its a popular type for the Overclocking crowd. I just don't know what the toolkit is.



Triple6 said:


> The CPU speed is normal, older mobile Intel processors have two common speeds(Intel SpeedStep) thats based on the load, for yours its 1.86Ghz at load, 1.4Ghz at idle.


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Further reading: Aopen builds boards for overclockers to monkey with, and the claim was that some of the boards had dip switches for FSB and/or CPU. Guess what? Found!

Please, somebody with better EE skill than me look at this and tell me what to do. The Jumper block is on the outside edge of the board right beside the outer PCI connector, between the connector and the board edge. It clearly spells out the setting for 533mhz Bus Speed, but I do not understand the jumper block itself. What type of strap does this fellow take? it appears to me that it has no strap at all to bridge the pins. Please look and if you can spare an image of what I need, pls link it.

you'll probably need to save/edit the image



zapp22 said:


> this is the motherboard: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310242514991


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

pic of my board.
I don't understand what I'm looking at. the info for pins to switch FSB speeds is clear, block JP2, pins 1-2. but the device is not a set of dip switches.... how do I do this?


----------



## zapp22 (Nov 26, 2004)

Got it.

Found the JP2 pin block on the backside of the PCI graphics Card slot! mission accomplished.

now to find memory


----------

